# The TPU Zune Social



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

*Welcome to the TPU Zune Social!*







 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This club is for everybody who owns a Zune 2, 4, 8, 16, 30, 80, or 120, and for those who are looking to buy one.  This will also serve as a technical support for Zunes, and the Zune Software.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Become a Member*

If you would like to become a member of the TPU Zune Social, please post your Zune Tag, which Zune(s) you own (and their color), if you have a Zune Pass, and your real name if you like.  We would also love to know your MP3 player history, and why you ended up with a Zune!

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Members*


*DanishDevil* (Zack)



Device: _Zune HD 32 GB (Blue)_
Zune Pass: _Yes_


*Cold Storm*



Device: _Zune HD_
Zune Pass: _Yes_


*PbMaster* (Ben)




Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _No_


*JoshBrunelle*




Device: _Zune 30 (White)_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Dos101* (Dawson)



Device: _Zune 80_
Zune Pass: _No_


*department76*



Device: _Zune 80_
Zune Pass: _Yes_


*Flyordie*



Device: _Zune HD 32 GB (Platinum)_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Darknova*
(UK Member)
Device: _Zune 30 (White)_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Guru Janitor*



Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _No_


*CarolinaKSU*




Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _No_


*CStylen*



Device: _Zune 120_
Zune Pass: _No_


*SK-1*




Device: _Zune 8 (Red) & Zune 4 (Pink - for the better half)_
Zune Pass: _No_


*hayder.master*




Device: _Zune 2_
Zune Pass: _-_


*sheps999*
(UK Member)
Device: _Zune 80_
Zune Pass: _No_


*xvi*




Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _No_


*CrAsHnBuRnXp*




Device: _Zune 4_
Zune Pass: _Yes (redemption card)_


*Murasame*




Device: _Zune 30 Blu-Blak, Zune 80 Blak_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Lopez0101*




Device: _Zune 80_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Scrizz*




Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _-_


*WC Annihilus*




Device: _Zune 80 Black_
Zune Pass: _No_


*ShadowFold* (Louie)




Device: _Zune 4 Black_
Zune Pass: _No_


*Marineborn*




Device: _Zune 120 Gears of War 2 SE_
Zune Pass: _No_


*beyond_amusia* (Richard)




Device: _Zune 30 Brown, but it's dead atm =(_
Zune Pass: _No_


*MomentoMoir*




Device: _2 Zune 8s one Pink and the other Blue_
Zune Pass: _No_

*[I.R.A]_FBi*




Device: _?_
Zune Pass: _No_

*Kei*




Device: _Zune 30 (broken) & Zune 80_
Zune Pass: _Yes_

*niko084*




Device: _Zune 30_
Zune Pass: _No_

*human_error*




Device: _Zune HD 32 GB (Platinum)_
Zune Pass: _No_

*Delta6326*




Device: _Zune 30 GB (Black)_
Zune Pass: _No_


"Microsoft Zune has stopped working" error fix (courtesy of Cold Storm):

You need to reset your DRM. There is a manual way to do so, but that requires you to go into safe mode, and rename this and that... But, there is a download that you can do to reset it for ya. Funny thing is, it's from Netflix..

So here is the link for download. It starts the download of the software right there..
http://www.netflix.com/pages/previews/resetdrm.exe


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2008)

*Add me!*

Cold Storm

Device: Zune 30
Zune Pass: No (don't need it)
Favorite Album: Chamillionaire Mixtape Messiah 4

I've been through around 4 mp3 players before I grabbed the Zune... I love this thing! No problems yet!  

Plus, it can handle a sub-zero freezer!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

WTF sub-zero freezer?  Was that a requirement for an MP3 player for you? LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol... Well: here is my story...

1) I had a Sony Walk-man (the pencil size one) and I forgot it in a pant pocket along with my cell phone.. So..
2)Cheap-o that didn't last long in the mixture of cold and heat
3)Sanzo 4gb one that was nice, Ex-girlfriend forgot that she had it by her bed and dropped her College math book on it..
4)Samsung Touch screen one, was really nice, but bricked due to the temperature changes.. Couldn't handle the heat and coldness... It was red before I turned it in... Then was silver... lol

So, I went with the Zune for it's size and knowing I had a plane ride to my parents in WI..

I work as a Production Manager at the hospital near me. I do the inventory and stock there along with everything else.. So, I needed a Player that can handle me being in the freezer for a few hours on hand.. Not to mention being near a fire.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha sweetness.

Here's my story:

1) Bought off ebay ginourmous (size of a tape player) MP3 player with a Compact Flash slot.  I had a 32MB card and thought I was the shit!
2) RCA Lycra 256MB player.  It was great for working out.
3) Bought into the iPod scheme with the first gen. iPod Video 60GB.  Cost my mom $400 
4) Got sick of the iPod and wanted a change.  Suitemate had a Zune 30 and showed me the upcoming Zune 80.  Played with his for a little while, and snagged one off Craigslist for $200 flat BNIB.  Loved it ever since, and I love it more and more with every update


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 21, 2008)

PbMaster(Ben)

Device: Zune 30
Zune pass: no
Favorite Album: Tool: Lateralus

Had a 64 MB RCA Lyra, but the headphone jack got fugged while cutting grass. 
Then I got a Creative Labs Zen Touch 20 GB. LOVED that thing, but the firmware update fubar'ed it, rendering it useless. 
Got a Zune 30, but had to return it cause of money issues.
Got my current Zune 30 for Christmas and it's been great since. Although I did have a few problems with the 3.0 update, everything seems to be fixed now.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 21, 2008)

Went from phenomenal creative zen touch 20gb (4 years, several drops, still works) to a 30GB Zune when dell was selling the brown ones for $100. Dell ended up running out of the brown, so I got a white one anyhow. So...

Device: Zune 30GB
Pass: No
Favorite Album: Bob Dylan's Desire

The only bad thing is the software (under vista x64)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

O rly?  Vista 64 and the software don't get along?  Please do tell about the issues!  I'm about to swap to Vista 64!

And Welcome guys!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, every time so far, when I've downloaded and installed the new firmware for the Zune, I've had it almost brick.... It would do a hard freeze and won't shut off or do ANYTHING unless I get the battery drained all the way before plugging it in again.. Even if I plug it in, it won't req. it or show that it's being charged... 

That's my problems with it under Vista 64...

But, with the new one we just had a few days ago... I haven't had it done yet to me.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 21, 2008)

Had some major issues with DRM, of which I have no music protected under, and was getting system lockup after many uninstall/reinstall cycles, turns out it was the DRM crap that just had to be removed so it could rebuild itself. For weeks I went without the software cause it would immediately crash on launch. It's been working fine for a little while now anyhow.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Dos101 (Dawson)

Device: Zune 80 (Gen 2)
Zune Pass: Nope
Zune Tag: RandomActionMan
Favorite Album: Matthew Good Band - The Audio of Being

Upgraded from an Archos 404. Loved the thing but it was really glitchy. My Zune has been the best mp3 player I have ever owned (except for some minor freezing after the 3.0 update, 3.1 fixed that though).


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm... debating whether to grab one myself.  Someone is selling brand new sealed 80GB's on eBay for $180+10 shipping.  With Live cashback, comes out to about $145


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2008)

To me, it was the best $200 dollars I've ever spent for a mp3 player... I can watch FF7 AC almost 2 times without it losing battery, or around 10 hours. And, that's the first gen... The second gen should be TONS better... 
Hell, I spent 5 hours today, cleaning out our deep freezer (-9f) and it still hasn't broke down on me yet..
It's real easy to use, and if you have a xbox... Get stuff.


----------



## department76 (Nov 21, 2008)

rcmartin

Device: Zune 80
Zune pass: no
Favorite Album: A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step


zune > gaypod


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2008)

department76 said:


> rcmartin
> 
> Device: Zune 80
> Zune pass: no
> ...



I'll never touch a Gaypod as much as my life depends on it... I don't even want to touch my parents Iphones...


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 22, 2008)

Bought my Zune 4GB off Ebay.
Flyordie209 is the name of muh Zune.
My fav album is Karma and Effect by Seether
No Zune Pass.
PIX!
-





  (sorry, only pic of it I had on Photobucket.... lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome everyone!  I just realized...don't forget to list your Zune Tag!  DUH!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll join, but can't post a Zune Tag as it's not available in the UK *curses*

I've got a White Zune 30, considering upgrading the HDD to an 80Gb because I can get one quite cheap.

Favourite album changes far too often to say what it is.

As for my story:

Had a lot of MP3 players, all broke after 6-12 months.
After my last one broke I started using my phone(s) to play music, and seen as I have a lovely pair of A2DP Bluetooth Stereo Headphones they sounded amazing. Unfortunately I was very nearly mugged for them and they've never left the house since so I had to go back to an MP3 Player.
Friend of mine (who was in serious financial difficulty) was selling his Zune, so I bought it off him for a very reasonable price (exchange rate ROCKED), while he got more than he asked for it.
Bought an iPod touch, sold about 3 weeks later and back to the Zune.

And yes, the software is a BITCH on any x64 Windows OS. The only way I can get it to install is by disabling rollback and installing the Zune-x64 msi file. It leaves all the files required to use Zune, but it counts as not installed. Still waiting on SZIP for 3.0.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Nov 22, 2008)

Tag: guru janitor...I'm never logged in though haha
Device: 30gb oldschool FTW!  
Zune Pass: nope
Favorite Album: Probably...Favorite Noise by Reel Big Fish



Oh and a story 

I used to own a 4gb iPod Mini for a few years.  The thing finally died, and a few of my friends had the zune.  Lemme say, I'll never go back to apple.  The Zune is hands down the best mp3 player I've ever used.  Bought myne (black) for about $140 on Amazon.  My next one will probably be the 120gb, unless they come out with something bigger and better.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to join!

CarolinaKSU
Device: Black (but sorta blue!) Zune 30
Zune Pass: No
Favorite Album: 311 - Don't Tread On Me

My MP3 story goes as follows:
1. A Wayowa (sp?) 128mb POS that was pretty awesome for its time in 2002. Looked like a chunky flash drive with a screen that plugged directly into the USB port. Best part was you can drag and drop for windows explorer, no clunky software
2. RCA Lyra 20gb. This thing was a piece so I sold it to my roomate almost immediately after I bought it. Ugly square with a dot matrix screen that turned red when the backlight was on and weighed a ton. If you think the Zune30 is a brick, you ain't seen nothing. Oddly enough tho, it still works great 4 years later even after being dropped down a flight of stairs and falling into a swimming pool.
3. 20gb Ipod. I bought this with the sole purpose of putting Linux on it. Once I was bored with that it became relegated to the box of crap in my closet where gadgets go to die.
4. Sansa 2gb. I got this to supplement the ipod because it was nearly impossible to go running with and just wanted something small and that didnt require itunes. Bought approximately 2 hours before the next mp3 player...
5. Zune 30 Black. Bought during a woot-off for $105 last november. I bought the sansa right before this but was too good of a deal to turn down. It was refurbished but seemed brand new to me, no scratches, nothing. Works like a champ to this day and I love it. I may get a Zune 80 or 160 one of these days when they come out, but the ole' reliable black brick is still doing the job just fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2008)

I believe my Zune tag is Coldstorm84.. Wait.. It is!!!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, just a note to everyone with Zunes. The screen is VERY fragile (there are reports everywhere if you google). I dropped my Zune onto thick carpet and it cracked the screen 
I've replaced the screen now with one from repairsuniverse and it's so easy to replace as well.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 22, 2008)

Mmm... just bought a Zune from the aforementioned eBay seller, and got $45 INSTANT cashback. Combined with the 10% holiday coupon, this will have cost me $127   Is it worth it to get one of those eBay $22 accessory packs that come with a case, screen protector, wall charger, car charger, etc?  Such as this :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ACCESSORY-ITEM-BUNDLE-CHARGER-SET-NEW-FOR-ZUNE-80GB_W0QQitemZ260319678359QQihZ016QQcategoryZ86531QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2008)

It really depends.  What's most appealing to you in there?

The cases look like absolute shit.  I personally bought a SPECK case for mine.  Comes with a little screen protector.  I've gotten NO scratches on the Zune at ALL because of it.


----------



## department76 (Nov 22, 2008)

Darknova said:


> And yes, the software is a BITCH on any x64 Windows OS. The only way I can get it to install is by disabling rollback and installing the Zune-x64 msi file. It leaves all the files required to use Zune, but it counts as not installed. Still waiting on SZIP for 3.0.




i haven't had a single problem with zune and vista x64....


to the guy asking about accessories, it really depends on what you need.  i bought a 3rd party made power pack  (I got for $20 on amazon) that came with a USB wall charger and a USB car charger, branded for zune use.  the best part is all you need is a normal sync cable to plug in and power up, then can also use the USB chargers for my cellphone, etc.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I mainly want the chargers and a good case.  I'm also a value for the money type of guy though, so was wondering if that was a good deal.  A wall/car charger combo can be had from eBay for about $6.  So... I suppose case suggestions?  The Speck ToughSkin, the Invisible Shield, and Incipio cases seem to be pretty popular.  Also, how useful would you say other accessories are?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Currently own ipod nano 4g, had an older ipod nano 2g, and have an Iphone.  Have been looking to grab a zune since they came out...is it really worth it? BTW havent always had a "gaypod"

My MP3 player History:
1.  32MB creative (this was almost 10 years ago, first mp3 players ever, was very excited) had it             stolen.  No GUI whatsoever, you just played your 5-7 songs, but i loved it.
2.  128MB creative, had a little GUI, very nice player.  Still own this 7 years later, still working.
3.  256MB Creative MuVo, had the same, although heavily upgraded interface as the 128.  Still works 3 years later.
4.  2GB ipod nano, 4GB ipod nano.  Had the 2gb nano stolen from me, i wasnt worried about the MP3 player, rather the $150 sennheisers that were attached to them, best headphones ive ever had.  4GB still working 2 years later.
5.  8B Iphone 2.5G, still working perfectly, and 4gb Sony Walkman 350i phone.  Both amazing, iphone is the only phone on the market that you can view the internet fully like a computer.  Some of you might say windows mobile can, but you are either lying to yourself, or dont know how much better it is.  Sometimes id rather browse on my iphone than my computer.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2008)

Sell your "gaypods", get a Zune and you'll never look back


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 23, 2008)

Agreed, a Zune is totally worth it, especially if you need the extra storage for movies, audiobooks, etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never been a fan of the whole "I" craze. I do like the "mac" series because of the fact of using them for school.
I say go with the Zune, it's a product that I haven't seen much of anyone say anything bad about... 

A friend of mine, his wife, bought him a Ipod. He was one the phone one night, and knocked the ipod onto the ground from his kitchen countertop... Well, it didn't survive... The hdd was deader then a door nail. So, to replace it, under warr, it would cost him 50% of what he payed for it.. $100 dollars... What a rip off...

Now, I've dropped mine plenty of times, even out of a moving car... It's still ticking. Still ticking after 5 hours in a negative degree freezer... Ipod couldn't do that.. I've tried with a friends..


----------



## CStylen (Nov 27, 2008)

Proud Zune 120GB owner here...currently enjoying catching up on Heroes!

Zune Tag: CStylen
Device: Zune 120 
Zune Pass: No 
Favorite Album: as of now: Muse _Showbiz_  all time favorites:  Siamese Dream by Smashing Pumpkins, Physical Graffitti by Led Zeppelin, Kid A/Amnesiac by Radiohead


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Red 8 gig for me, and a pink 4 gig for the better half. I think she wants a new 80 for Xmas.

BobsZune ,  Phish A Live One.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

mee too i have
2g mp3 player Genx


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 27, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I want to join!
> 
> CarolinaKSU
> Device: Black (but sorta blue!) Zune 30
> ...



Hehe, I also had the RCA Lyra 20GB they used SH**TY HDDs. Still have a HDD from it.. the motherboard died on mine. ;-( Beware, they use Travelstars from Hitachi.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

Getting this thread updated guys.  And WELCOME to all new members!

Edit:  I have found a way to display a modified Zune Card for members on here.  It is image-based, and is updated every 30 minutes by the guys over at MyGamerCard.net.  It is completely static, but they are going to be linked to your Zune Social pages.

If you see "ZUNETAG" under your name, I still need yours so I can embed your Zune Card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

WC Annihilus said:


> I think I mainly want the chargers and a good case.  I'm also a value for the money type of guy though, so was wondering if that was a good deal.  A wall/car charger combo can be had from eBay for about $6.  So... I suppose case suggestions?  The Speck ToughSkin, the Invisible Shield, and Incipio cases seem to be pretty popular.  Also, how useful would you say other accessories are?



I've had the Speck case since the day I got my Zune 80 (not too long after release), and I just took the screen protector that comes with it off for the first time, and the ENTIRE Zune is MINT.  Not a SINGLE scratch 

I HIGHLY recommend the Speck Zune cases (although their "clear" is way more opaque than you want for any colored Zune).  They're only $15 direct, and probably cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

Thread updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2008)

the update looks sweet Double D! 
I Really never sign in when I get on my Zune software...  I just want to listen and not be haggled... 
My ID is Coldstrom84

Now, for the fun stuff... I'm at my parents for thanksgiving. They're in talks to get all us kids, and grandkids, Ipod Touch...  I've spent hours so far trying to tell them I really don't care to have one.. If I can't spend a Tuesday, or Friday in the freezer with music... I'd go insance! I mean, I listen to music because Most of the day all I hear is my name... 

But, Double D, the stuff looks good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks man.  Is that a typo, or did you decide to change up your name a little bit?  Coldstrom84  I keep getting a "Zune Tag does not exist" error.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Thanks man.  Is that a typo, or did you decide to change up your name a little bit?  Coldstrom84



 I've all ways used Coldstorm84. Year I was born. Since you have to have ALL WAYS have a Number in there... Why not the year? 
But, since TPU didn't have a member named COLD STORM, I went with What I just call my on-line chara.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2008)

That Zune Tag don't exist my friend


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> That Zune Tag don't exist my friend



then I must of not made one yet.... I'll make one once I get home... baby on lap right now...


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Getting this thread updated guys.  And WELCOME to all new members!
> 
> Edit:  I have found a way to display a modified Zune Card for members on here.  It is image-based, and is updated every 30 minutes by the guys over at MyGamerCard.net.  It is completely static, but they are going to be linked to your Zune Social pages.
> 
> If you see "ZUNETAG" under your name, I still need yours so I can embed your Zune Card.



Looks freakin awesome man, GJ!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks man!  I was going to try to imbed the regular flash-based zune tags, but the forum doesn't allow it, so I found the next best alternative 

Edit:  HOLY CRAP 3,000th POST!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, Double D, 3k is ALOT! lol... 

I just got home a few hours ago, so I checked my Zune pass.. I was right on it being Coldstorm84... But there is a space... lol

Zune Pass:Cold Storm84


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sadly, I might be selling my Zune 4.
In favor of a Creative X-Fi 16GB. Microsoft just has not gone in the direction I was hoping they would with the Zune Firmware. I was hoping to at least get Windows LIVE! on it eventually but according to the slides, it ain't happenin. So expect me to ditch it after X-mas. 

sorry guys. ;-|  I will still keep it prolly... or ditch it for maybe $50. oh well.
Fly


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> So expect me to ditch it after X-mas.
> 
> sorry guys. ;-|  I will still keep it prolly... or ditch it for maybe $50. oh well.
> Fly



What color?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 30, 2008)

Black, got it off E-bay...
I have opened it up before to replace the battery... so the top little metallic piece is very scratched up...  the glass is great, I have made sure that the glass is kept very clean and scratch free. ;-)
Fly
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/PA102530.jpg  <-- Theres a pic of it. Along with my ASUS HD4850. ;-)


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 30, 2008)

I ended up ordering the Zagg Invisible Shield off the Egg.  Unfortunately, it didn't arrive before I came home for Thanksgiving, so I decided not to bring my Zune with me.  I should have a play on Monday


----------



## sheps999 (Nov 30, 2008)

w00t for the Zune . Got a black 80GB, and never looked back.

No Zune tag atm, unfortunately, as the service is not yet available in the UK.
My favourite album would probably have to be Kivenkantaja by Moonsorrow.

Mp3 players:

1) Some no-name 128MB thingy from Dixons. Played about 20 songs, but I took it everywhere 
2) Another no-name 1GB POS. Lasted for about 4 hours on 1 AAA battery. Went through most of the remotes in my house.
3) 30GB Ipod. I actually really liked it until I found out that they're rather poorly made, as the screen cracked against the headphone in my pocket. Apple wouldn't replace the screen despite my claims of shoddy build quality (couldn't think of a better excuse), so I gave up on the Ipods.
4) Black Zune 80GB. Had it for about a year now, and it's never gone wrong, apart from 1 or 2 random freezes, which were solved by a reset 

To all the Ipod/other brand name/whatever people looking to get a new MP3 thingy, get a Zune, they're awesome, and you won't be just another person buying an Ipod because the advert is flashy and colourful.

Pic of my Zune and the quite evidently awesome homemade case for it:


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

WC Annihilus said:


> I ended up ordering the Zagg Invisible Shield off the Egg.  Unfortunately, it didn't arrive before I came home for Thanksgiving, so I decided not to bring my Zune with me.  I should have a play on Monday



Let me know how it is!  I've got the Speck one, but I still kinda want an all clear case to keep the size down, and show off my...

Soon to be Gears of War 2 Limited Edition 120GB Zune!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

I was thinking of going with that one... Parents want to get me a Itouch, and i said no... Now, I'm thinking I should tell them to grab a 120 Zune and be all set to go... Don't know of anything to get for that price...


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

If you're a fan of Gears, get a Gears one like me! 

How much is an iTouch?  Like $300ish, right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

Ipod touch is $229 for 8gbs and $299 for 16... My parents went to a Apple store in Wisconsin, and have been apple freaks since then.. Me, I really could care less.. The touch is a flash drive, and won't and can't handle going from one extreme to another. Where as the zune is a hdd sytle that doesn't hurt from that.. 
They even said, leave it at home when you work... Lol.. What's the point on spending that money if you can't use it when YOU WOULD use it?? 

So, I'm thinking of grabbing a 120... 

A site you might want to add on the first post is Decalgirl. It's a great site that you can get Zune, and other electronic covers for... It's not a bad price for one ether... TO bad no 120 yet.. 
BTW: Decalgirl is, I believe, US only


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the 120GB the same size as the 80GB or not?  They looks the same: http://assets.gearlive.com/blogimag...16-compare/009-zune-120-80-compare_medium.jpg

I say snag a 120, and sell the 80 on your local Craigslist.  If it's in great condition, I bet you can get $170ish for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

It's the same one, just the size of the hdd. As you can see, the 4-8-16 is the same size, then the 80-120 is too. It's probably, due to the size of the hdd. But, for $20 dollars more, you jump 40gbs... To me, that just CRAZY stuff!

I don't have the 80.. I have the 30.. Old style.. lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah!  I love it.  With the iPod Classics, it used to be like $50-100 to jump in HDD size.  From the pricing, it almost looks like they're beginning to phase out the 80GB models for the 120GB models, like Apple did with the Classics.  Now I want to see that blue one!  That color looks freakin' cool.

BTW, that site is AWESOME!  I'm pretty sure I'm getting my mom this one:







Her name is Star, and her favorite color is green.  She is absolutely INFATUATED with any green star on the planet.  She'll love it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, they could be fazing out the 80's.. It's not a bad way to do it ether..

I'll have to show you once I get home what I'm getting. It matches my Xbox 360


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got my wife a 4GB Zune for her birthday and she absolutely loves it. I also love it and will be getting myself one eventually. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 1, 2008)

batmang said:


> I just got my wife a 4GB Zune for her birthday and she absolutely loves it. I also love it and will be getting myself one eventually. Just wanted to say that.



I will be selling mine sometime in December/January probably for $50-60 Shipped ConUS (I always ship USPS 2-Day Priority Insured). ;-)


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, they could be fazing out the 80's.. It's not a bad way to do it ether..
> 
> I'll have to show you once I get home what I'm getting. It matches my Xbox 360



Sweet!  I kinda want to get a skin for my 360 as well.  I've got two now teeheehee.  I think I'll leave my Elite in mint condition, and skin my Premium.  It won't match my Zune, though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet!  I kinda want to get a skin for my 360 as well.  I've got two now teeheehee.  I think I'll leave my Elite in mint condition, and skin my Premium.  It won't match my Zune, though...



The thing that I like about Decalgirl, is that it's a hard plastic that covers the system. The skin isn't like it is if you got it from Gamestop or BB.. So, it doesn't damage it if the system is on and heat's the thing up. 












I don't know if the Zune is that way, but I believe that the 360 is a shell.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

The Zune skin is not like that.  That's cool about the 360 one, though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

awww, wish it was like that... I'll have to think twice for mine since I go from cold to hot all day long.. Don't want to do something to it, even if I am keeping it till it dies..


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 2, 2008)

Just installed the invisible shield now, so should be able to play around with it tomorrow   I was a bit disappointed to see that the flaps to cover the sides that are on the back panel aren't quite long enough and thus leave the front edges and the corners a bit exposed, but meh, that's less noticeable than the front and back faces.  I'll post some pics tomorrow to show you what I mean


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm considering purchasing a zune (when I get a job), I'll probably get a 120GB because of improved battery life over the 80GB and it's probably only gonna be about £150.

I think you should also state what headphones you use with it too, how do the stock ones sound?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

I have some Sennheiser MXL 51... I love them... The best head phones I've ever had... Even better then the noise cancelling ones..


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I'm considering purchasing a zune (when I get a job), I'll probably get a 120GB because of improved battery life over the 80GB and it's probably only gonna be about £150.
> 
> I think you should also state what headphones you use with it too, how do the stock ones sound?


Just to mention, the 120GB doesn't come with the "premium" headphones like the 80GB did, so expect the usual craptastic quality stock type buds


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got a pair of Sennheiser hd280's. They sound awesome, haven't let me down in years.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a Sennheiser lover... I can wear my Computer set of Sennheisers around 6 or so hours before I would ever think of taking it off.
I'm really thinking into getting a full size set.. My bro is selling his, but for $300... I'm really not liking it all for the price... Since you have to have a amp with it...


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks WC Annihilus for that tip about the headphones.  I didn't realize that.  Even the Gears 2 LE comes with the standard headphones.  It's really a shame that they did that.

I definitely want a pair of HD280 Pros.  Ever since I first listened to a pair, I knew I had to get one.

As far as earbuds go, I have the Bose Triport earbuds, and they sound great, but they broke.  I'm gonna try to get them replaced, but if I don't, what do you guys recommend I look into for around $100?  I want to be able to listen to music comfortably while I sleep (on my side, with the earbuds in my ears).


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 2, 2008)

Mmm, just booted up and having a play around now 

Tag: WC Annihilus
Device: Zune 80 Black
Zune Pass: No
Favorite Album: -


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 2, 2008)

You will love it, BUT if it has 3.0 FLASH IT TO 3.1 NAOW!
3.0 has so many bugs its retarded. Locked up 8 times in 9 days when I did it... moved to 3.1 and it hasn't locked  up 1 time.

Fly


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 2, 2008)

Came with 2.0.  Just let the software do its work and went straight to 3.1


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 3, 2008)

good man. ;-)  Now you will be happy.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 3, 2008)

WC Annihilus said:


> Just to mention, the 120GB doesn't come with the "premium" headphones like the 80GB did, so expect the usual craptastic quality stock type buds



I know, I've no idea why though   I've got some Klipsch Custom 1's that were on offer from amazon for £18   Also planning to get a headphone amp, which improves the SQ, bass and mids (http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_45&products_id=261)


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

The 120GB retails for the same amount the 80GB used to.  They had to cut something <shrugs>


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 9, 2008)

Ack, kept forgetting I was going to post pics:


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

*30gb Zune Hard Freeze*

So, I was grabbing my Zune from my desk to day to go to work... What's this? Zune logo and nothing going on... It's charged all the way and I'm like wth... But, with no time to search, I go to work, moody due to no music, and work... Get home, and it shows no charge... Wth, it had a full charge... So, I put it on the USB, and it shows low charge and charging.. then the Frozen Zune screen... 

Google shows me that there is a problem with the 30gb Zune because of the new year

Then going to Zune.net, it shows:

 Customers using the Zune 30 might experience problems starting their players. We’re aware of the problem and are working to correct it. The Zune Social might be slow or inaccessible. Sorry for the inconvenience, and thanks for your patience!:


So, if your 30gb, like mine, isn't working right now... Thank their software making!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Cold Storm!!!!

I was just about to post that for you guys. How many of you experienced it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I have, and been MOODY all day! Bit the head off my supervisor to where she was in tears... Music calms me down so much at work... Since I hear something other then my day!


----------



## Darknova (Dec 31, 2008)

Same thing here. I've found hundreds of reports. It's affecting ALL 30Gb Zunes on 3.1, but from what I can tell, people on older firmware (I think 2.5 and older, might include 3.0, not sure) are unaffected.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2008)

Got a Zune 4GB for Christmas. Sign me up. Ill post everything up a bit later.

Edit: Okay here is my info: 

Device: Zune 4gb (black)
Zune Pass: Yes (redemption card)
Favorite Album:  Ozzy Osbourne - Down to Earth and Metallica - Death Magnetic


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I could never use Zune's software without updating... So had to go 3.0... or is it 3.1... I don't know.. But, I'm a sad man right now... lol


----------



## Darknova (Dec 31, 2008)

It's 3.1 at the moment.

I've even reformatted my 30 and reinstalled the firmware about 4 times. Unfortunately because the Zune software doesn't 100% uninstall I can't get an older version to install to get an older firmware to see if that will fix it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Darknova said:


> It's 3.1 at the moment.
> 
> I've even reformatted my 30 and reinstalled the firmware about 4 times. Unfortunately because the Zune software doesn't 100% uninstall I can't get an older version to install to get an older firmware to see if that will fix it.



Yeah... MY computer won't even pick it up.. So I'm SOL


----------



## Darknova (Dec 31, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah... MY computer won't even pick it up.. So I'm SOL



Take the zune apart, disconnect the battery, reconnect then QUICKLY (before the loading bar comes up) press back, left and centre, puts it into recovery mode, then you can get it seen by Zune so you can wipe and recover the firmware.

Oh and this goes out to everyone, if anyone can help me get a Zune 120 I'd be much appreciated. I'm in the UK and it's not available here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't help you on the 120... But thanks for the Firmware thing.. I don't know about taking apart it since I do have warr. on it..


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, looks like teh millenium bug came 9 years too late, and only to teh zunes   Unlucky zune owners, still wonder how it all started, did MS had some self-destruct code to initiate today so every1 had to buy new zunes? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> wow, looks like teh millenium bug came 9 years too late, and only to teh zunes   Unlucky zune owners, still wonder how it all started, did MS had some self-destruct code to initiate today so every1 had to buy new zunes? lol



I was thinking that, or they never thought that the 30gb ones would last as long as they have... Man, if my parents wheren't wanting me to get a Ipod for Christmas, I'd be set...


----------



## Darknova (Dec 31, 2008)

Microsoft have identified the problem:

http://forums.zune.net/412486/ShowPost.aspx

Apparently there is a bug in the firmware that means the Zune can't handle leap years. Microsoft has said that the problem will rectify itself tomorrow when 2009 begins.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Microsoft have identified the problem:
> 
> http://forums.zune.net/412486/ShowPost.aspx
> 
> Apparently there is a bug in the firmware that means the Zune can't handle leap years. Microsoft has said that the problem will rectify itself tomorrow when 2009 begins.



I hope to god it does... I don't know if work can handle me another day without Music!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely enjoying my Zune.  Now just gotta load it up with more music!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2009)

*Update:*

From what they said about leap year is right. I plugged my Zune into the Hospital computer at 7:23est and as of now, I have a Zune again!  I'll be charging it for the next hour and then boom! At lease I don't have to start the new year off as boycotting Microsoft!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Got a Zune 4GB for Christmas. Sign me up. Ill post everything up a bit later.



Congratulations!  I'll add you to the list once you post your details


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I come in peace, bearing a question! Does anyone using the Windows 7 Beta(7000) have any trouble using the Zune software? I might be putting it on my moms rig and she uses her Zune and software a lot. Thanks!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

I had it running very briefly on my solid state drive, and it seemed to work just fine.  I'm selling that, though, and I don't have my Vista CD's on me right now, so I can't really try it for you at the moment, otherwise I would!

I think you're good dude.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 3, 2009)

Apparently someone by the name of CrAsHnBuRnXp has taken my s/n unless it was me and I dont remember doing so. Im trying to find out what my password may have been. Told them to send me my password to my email but never got the email.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

Any trick or work arounds to get a zune to work on a pc, that wont install a driver for it. asking because my brother is having trouble with his, it works by me but not on his pc, and I also re-loaded his OS fresh install & put a USB 2.0 card in, still nothing. thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 3, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Apparently someone by the name of CrAsHnBuRnXp has taken my s/n unless it was me and I dont remember doing so. Im trying to find out what my password may have been. Told them to send me my password to my email but never got the email.



Someone had taken DanishDevil...I had to settle for DanishDev :shadedshu  If I ever find him, I'll kill the b*stard


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 3, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Any trick or work arounds to get a zune to work on a pc, that wont install a driver for it. asking because my brother is having trouble with his, it works by me but not on his pc, and I also re-loaded his OS fresh install & put a USB 2.0 card in, still nothing. thanks



The driver for it won't install?  Is the Zune Software installed?  I'll look around for a manual driver install...

The driver should be located at:

c:\Program Files\Zune\Zune.inf

Also, try to put it in another USB slot.  Some people have had trouble with hubs and add-in cards.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 3, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> Mmm, just booted up and having a play around now
> 
> Tag: WC Annihilus
> Device: Zune 80 Black
> ...


You still haven't added me


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The driver for it won't install?  Is the Zune Software installed?  I'll look around for a manual driver install...
> 
> The driver should be located at:
> 
> ...



The software is installed, then first trying the on-board usb's then after that failed, put the card in, Funny thing is it was working on his pc, then it just stopped one day, so he thought it was broke & returned that zune for another one with more storage, the new one wont work ether, even with a fresh OS, tried it by me, & works fine. zune software states no device found or not ready


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you try manually updating the driver with that path in Program Files?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Did you try manually updating the driver with that path in Program Files?



I have tried pointing it to the .inf, I forget what it said, but didn't work. From doing a google search, Lot of ppl are having the same problem.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 5, 2009)

Weird.  Maybe MS will release a hotfix for it.  Did you tell Zune support that you tried a fresh installation?


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Someone had taken DanishDevil...I had to settle for DanishDev :shadedshu  If I ever find him, I'll kill the b*stard



My Zune is tucked safely in my Safe. My primary player is now the Creative Zen X-Fi...
and as I type this they are testing the tornado sirens.... lol. must be a sign of bad things to come.
I still have it and will use it from time to time though.
Fly


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm running out of room on my 30gb  

I don't have enough money to go 120gb  

BAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## xvi (Jan 11, 2009)

techkylezoon
Device: Black Zune 30
Zune Pass: No
Favorite Album: Porcupine Tree - Up the Downstair


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Microsoft Close to Pulling the Plug on Zune?

I hope not, I love my 30GB Zune.  Never had a problem with it.  The Zune Software needs improvement, but the Zune itself is awesome!


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think that's real.  Sounds like they took Microsoft out of context when they said that media players were on the decline.  I can't see Microsoft ditching the Zune, almost everyone who buys one loves it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

It probably won't happen. remember back in October, I believe it was then, there was Apple saying it was going to pull Itunes because of the fact that they haven't gained any ground to the "sells" market of music due to Copyrights.. It's going to throw up protest in ways and make it to where Microsoft knows that it's worth keeping. As of 3.0 on the firmware, they just added the ability to play games that you can download. Firmware can grow, it's just that if "they" want to let it.

I love my Zune more then anything.. I'm allowed to listen to it at work, so It's on 24/7 at work. I even listen to movies when I'm tired of music.. Then, it's the only thing that I've found that can take the subzero temps when I have to clean the deep freezer... Apple's Ipod can't do that for me. I've tried...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link newtekie.  I personally think that it's all hyped-up media garbage.  Unfortunately, people can misinterpret words WAY too easily, and can often purposely do so to get attention.  I don't think the Zune is going anywhere.  Microsoft is improving, especially with the Windows 7 Beta out now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2009)

Updated post number 83


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 18, 2009)

Updated.  I'm scratching the "Favorite Album" because it can get a bit repetitive with the ZuneTag images displaying recently-played music.

Remember, if you see blank stuff, or your ZuneTag image isn't working, that means I need that information from you!  Send me a PM if you want it done quicker


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

It's pretty sad.. I only really listen to one artist, so 9/10 times I have only that one person on the tag... lmao.. For some reason, it loads a lot quicker since you fixed it.. First post was a b1tch on loading times...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Good 

BTW, got some pics of my new Zune finally 












Not a bad Christmas present from your girlfriend, huh?


----------



## Murasame (Jan 25, 2009)

Zune Tag: Dj Blak Blak
Devices: Zune 30 Blu-Blak, Zune 80 Blak
No Pass
Favorite Album: Something Michael Jackson or Led Zeppelin
Real Name: Keiwan


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Social Murasame!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 25, 2009)

BinLaggin0101
Zune 80 (#2, had to warranty the first one due to shitty battery life)
ZunePass = No

I didn't want an iPod and the Zunes looked nice, played with them a bit at Best Buy and bought one off of Newegg.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I still have not sold my Zune so heh...
Just haven't used it in a while... The Creative Zen X-Fi has me hooked through its AMAZING sound quality... no joke guys. I still use the Zune though for video's and keep it charged at all times.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

All right. Res ur rection! 

Now, I got something for everyone.. There is a nice little tool that can help you whenever your Zune's software stops working. Meaning, whenever you try and open Zune software it doesn't open because you get a error that says "Microsoft Zune has stopped working". 

You need to reset your DRM. There is a manual way to do so, but that requires you to go into safe mode, and rename this and that... But, there is a download that you can do to reset it for ya. Funny thing is, it's from Netflix.. 

So here is the link for download. It starts the download of the software right there..
http://www.netflix.com/pages/previews/resetdrm.exe

Danishdevil, might want to add that to the OP..


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2009)

HOLY CRAP ZUNE HD!!!!






Image taken from Zunited.net

Check out more info here at Zunited:

http://www.zunited.net/news/index.php/zune-hd


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> HOLY CRAP ZUNE HD!!!!
> 
> http://www.zunited.net/graphics/ZUNEHD.png
> 
> ...



yep, heard about it... if it retails for $249.99 SHIPPED or less then I will buy it. Any more than that and its to much for a PMP.  My Creative Zen X-Fi is a PMP but it sucks at playing video... complete and utter SHIT at playing Video... my Zune is the player with the BEST video playback.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2009)

Pricing is supposed to be competitive with the iPod Touch series.  Also competitive in storage space with the touches 

I want them to release Touch HD's in large capacities.  I would pay closer to $400 for a Zune HD with 64GB's of flash   Until then, I'm sticking with my Gears 2 120GB.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Pricing is supposed to be competitive with the iPod Touch series.  Also competitive in storage space with the touches
> 
> I want them to release Touch HD's in large capacities.  I would pay closer to $400 for a Zune HD with 64GB's of flash   Until then, I'm sticking with my Gears 2 120GB.



I would like a 16GB ZuneHD with an SD/MicroSD expansion slot.  I am currently using my 32GB MicroSD card with my 16GB Creative Zen X-Fi and wow... its huge. lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice!  That would work too.  Expansion cards is something Apple will never do.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm just seeing after the 2 years that I've had mine, that I am needing a bigger one now...  I  think once my tax return comes in, in a few weeks, I'll be upgrading to 120gb one myself..


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 12, 2009)

What version you got now?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> What version you got now?



30gb one. Bought it about 3 weeks before the 80gbs where to come out.. Should of waited, but I had no player, and I go crazy without music going at work.. Since i'm allowed it.. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

All right, got something that deserves a double post... lol..


Zune HD

What do you guys think??


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not one to quote myself but...



DanishDevil said:


> HOLY CRAP ZUNE HD!!!!
> 
> http://www.zunited.net/graphics/ZUNEHD.png
> 
> ...



I won't buy it.  Not enough space.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm not one to quote myself but...
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy it.  Not enough space.



lol... i see what happens when I miss a page..


----------



## Darknova (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooh, Zune HD. Here's hoping it comes to the UK (or one of you guys is nice enough to let me buy through you)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Oooh, Zune HD. Here's hoping it comes to the UK (or one of you guys is nice enough to let me buy through you)



Well, I'll do it for ya man. I think I'm just going to grab the 120 myself.. I gotta have something more then 30gbs... More then 64 also... Don't have anything on it that I want to... LMAO


----------



## Darknova (Apr 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'll do it for ya man. I think I'm just going to grab the 120 myself.. I gotta have something more then 30gbs... More then 64 also... Don't have anything on it that I want to... LMAO



I was going to grab a 120, but I don't need the space (using just over 16GB on my 30GB - and I'm away this week) and it's just a Zune in a smaller case lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I was going to grab a 120, but I don't need the space (using just over 16GB on my 30GB - and I'm away this week) and it's just a Zune in a smaller case lol.



Yeah, I'm almost done with the 30gbs... I get bored as flop when i go over to a friends but all ways have the zune, so I got movies and music on it now.. no games... lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2009)

Check this out!

http://zunited.net/news/index.php/z...-zune-hd/324-zune-hd-technical-specifications

HDMI connector, nVidia Tegra, and an OLED screen!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

Now, just have to check to see what the size will be!! I might be pre-ordering that baby!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2009)

I think what they should do is offer the Zune HD SSD, and the Zune HD HDD.  The first to directly compete with the iPod Touch, and the latter to create a whole new class of media player.  Large screen, HDMI out, HD Radio, and huge storage space.  If they make it, I'll take a 120GB+ of the HDD version


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I think what they should do is offer the Zune HD SSD, and the Zune HD HDD.  The first to directly compete with the iPod Touch, and the latter to create a whole new class of media player.  Large screen, HDMI out, HD Radio, and huge storage space.  If they make it, I'll take a 120GB+ of the HDD version



Even if they did this with a SSD, I don't have any problem grabbing a few SSD cards and changing them if needed... It's about 4gbs that I use ALL the time.. I just feel the need to keep everything on one drive.. But, if it's going to be like they show.. Damn, it's pre-order! 

But, I am with you on first doing up with the Touch.. but the problem is, Apple, probably all ready has something that will kill the Touch.. So, This will be a good way to "Go Forward".. IMHO


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you're confusing SSD with SD.  I'm saying SSD like the iPod Touches (flash memory, but essentially an SSD, right?)

Add-in removable storage (SD) would be incredible, too   Toss in a 16GB SD card for like $50 and double the storage of the SSD model.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I think you're confusing SSD with SD.  I'm saying SSD like the iPod Touches (flash memory, but essentially an SSD, right?)
> 
> Add-in removable storage (SD) would be incredible, too   Toss in a 16GB SD card for like $50 and double the storage of the SSD model.



Lol.. yeah, I need to go to bed.. lol... 


I'm now with you on the SSD. That would be pretty good.. Now, the only thing that I will have a thing with.. Can the drive handle my freezer adventures..   IT would be good to have the ability to choose between with drive to grab.. 

But, yeah, adding a SD style add-on would be good. Very good..

Now, I need to grab some sleep, while waiting on the game to start.. Celly's off...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2009)

Take it easy man, get some rest


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2009)

YEY! International Release!


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 17, 2009)

Im so gonna get a ZuneHD when they get to Denmark! I dont like apple stuff, since everyone got an iPod or iPhone and such here.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2009)

That's definitely something they got right this time around


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2009)

lol I didn't even know there was a TPU zune social
can I join?

http://social.zune.net/member/The+Scrizz

have a 30GB zune


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2009)

Absolutely!  Welcome


----------



## Flyordie (May 18, 2009)

Well, I am leaving the Zune Social until the ZuneHD.  My current Zune is being given as a gift to a young lady I love.   (and no not my sister... and I don't have kids).
also..
BUMP!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2009)

Sorry to see you go.  I'll leave your info up for you (for me so I don't have to code it again )


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

ha... I see how it is DD! lol.. Yeah, I'm almost full now on my 30gb... I can't wait for more info on the HD... That way I can see if it's worth it.. Or just go and spend $200 on the 120gb..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

I want an HD, but my girl bought me my Gears of War 2 120GB, and she doesn't want me to sell it, so I might buy an HD, and swap the HDDs if at all possible


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

nice one man! Yeah, I'm awaiting on how it's going to be pulled out.. It's hard to not go out and buy a new zune.. but gotta hold myself back!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I dunno.  I already kinda hate the battery life on the Zune 120 as it is, so I doubt putting a HDD rather than flash in the Zune HD would be the smartest thing to do.

I would rather have half the batt. life and twice the screen vs. the iPods though.


----------



## Flyordie (May 19, 2009)

The Zune HD will NOT have a HDD variant. 
It will be purely Flash Memory.
---
Oh and DD- I bought an 8GB Ipod Touch to tide me over till ZuneHD.  Just to give you guys an idea on how shitty the thing was...  failed under 7hrs after I got the damn thing... had to send it in for service.  HOWEVER-
I sent it out via FedEx on Monday @ 4PM.  Got to the AppleCare Service Center Tuesday @ 10:36AM.  Shipped out the replacement on Wednesday and I had the new Touch in my hands Thursday @ 2PM.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

yeah.. How long is the battery life? It can [30gb] last me about 6 hours of non stop play while going in and out of a deep freezer.. same life even if I am in there for 5 hours...


----------



## Flyordie (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah.. How long is the battery life? It can [30gb] last me about 6 hours of non stop play while going in and out of a deep freezer.. same life even if I am in there for 5 hours...



My Zune gets 40-45hrs of playtime w/ the backlight off... ;-\


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

Remember that cold kills batteries...

I haven't really benchmarked it or anything, but music only for a 3hr flight plus a second 3hr flight with music and the last 40mins playing hexic drained it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

yeah, cold kills anything! lol.. I really don't mind the battery life because of the fact it still runs in the freezer! I could probably get more battery life if I turn the back lit off.. Try that tomorrow and see..


----------



## Flyordie (May 19, 2009)

Microsoft has dropped production of the Zune 4/8's to under 10,000 units. They have also ramped up the purchase of 8 and 16GB flash chips..... 32GB is "tabled".  They are being purchased from SanDisk.

A sign of something to come?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

Zune HD!!! 

BTW, you have a source?


----------



## Flyordie (May 19, 2009)

Im hoping the leak sends it to Anand or something soon... I am not one to get caught leaking info personally after all, I do pay for a TechNet Sub.
but oddly enough- production sales aren't normally kept secret by companies....   wonder what makes this info so much more different... "Preparing for a major battle Microsoft is."


----------



## Flyordie (May 19, 2009)

Hey!  What headphone to get!?  Under $40 shipped.  I am currently leaning towards SkullCandy Ink'd since I have had a pair of those before and they ROCKED and were reliable as all get out... sooo... throw em to me peepz.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

I've got some Bose in-ears that sound better than the Ink'd that I wouldn't mind getting rid of.  I feel better using the Ink'd so I don't lose/break the Bose ones (old ones broke, some smooth talking got me a new pair from Bose) and the new ones are the ones I'm selling.  Used them like twice.  They're not under $40, though   For under $40, grab another pair of Ink'd.


----------



## WC Annihilus (May 19, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> WC Annihilus said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm, just booted up and having a play around now
> ...


Still not there? Asked back in December


----------



## Darknova (May 19, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> The Zune HD will NOT have a HDD variant.
> It will be purely Flash Memory.
> ---
> Oh and DD- I bought an 8GB Ipod Touch to tide me over till ZuneHD.  Just to give you guys an idea on how shitty the thing was...  failed under 7hrs after I got the damn thing... had to send it in for service.  HOWEVER-
> I sent it out via FedEx on Monday @ 4PM.  Got to the AppleCare Service Center Tuesday @ 10:36AM.  Shipped out the replacement on Wednesday and I had the new Touch in my hands Thursday @ 2PM.



I had an iPod Touch when I broke the screen on my Zune, HATED IT. Audio Quality is poor compared to the Zune IMO, especially bass reproduction. Sounded "tinny" to me.

Plus touch-screens piss me off, especially as I use it mostly when I'm on the move.

Oh, and battery life on mine is 18 hours Music, and about 8 hours video, since I replaced the battery


----------



## DaveK (May 19, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Hey!  What headphone to get!?  Under $40 shipped.  I am currently leaning towards SkullCandy Ink'd since I have had a pair of those before and they ROCKED and were reliable as all get out... sooo... throw em to me peepz.



Woo Skullcandy  Can't go wrong with Skullcandys man, have a pair of Smokin' Buds, love them, then got a pair of Skullcrushers, love them too. Subwoofer headphones FTW!

They have such an awesome warrenty, if it breaks they replace them for free, and if you break them you can get a new pair for half price 

Though a lot of people troll Skullcandy, I'm always seeing people say how bad the headphones are, yet, I've never had problems and absolutely love them.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> Still not there? Asked back in December



Sorry man!  You're there now.  Life's been hectic this year so far :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

HOLY CRAP IT'S OFFICIAL!!!

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/26/zune-hd-is-official-heading-your-way-this-fall/

Zune HD!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm

!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

I think I just creamed!!! Coming this fall non the less!! Then comes E3 for all the detail!!! Man, I was so waiting for E3, now EVEN more!!! Two Mondays from now baby!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Yep, we've still got many things up in the air right now like a good amount of its inner hardware, but that shall soon be revealed 

Don't forget to sign up on the mailing list on the Zune HD page.  It says promotions too.  Maybe everybody who registers today (announcement day) gets entered in a drawing to win a Zune HD a week before release (I wish).


----------



## Scrizz (May 27, 2009)

w00h000!
I like the look


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Add me and my normal def zune 
http://social.zune.net/member/Shadowfold

...The songs I'm listening to are not showing up, does it take awhile?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

It usually updates every time you sync your Zune, or you're logged in on the Zune software for a while.

Gimme some more info ShadowFold.  Which Zune specifically do you have?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

30gb black


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Added


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2009)

Looks sweeet. But there was a comment on the Endgaget page that would bother me. With no face buttons you can't really pause/play without taking it out and doing it. I listen to my Zune while I ride my motorcycle and I use the play/pause button all the time through my riding pants when I talk to other riders or people. Not being able to do that would be lame.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Same thing with the iPod touch and iPhone unfortunately.  They may release a "remote" for it that allows you to control it externally.

What would be really sick is if they shipped with a pair of the Zune Premium Headphones with a Squircle control pod on them for all of the older Zune software like games


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2009)

I'll probably just stick with my 80GB until it dies (knock on wood). I've had to warranty it once for a shitty battery. A remote would still be annoying. It would be small and difficult to use with gloves on and I can hit the button through my riding pants even with gloves on. Just can't change songs. Dumb heat/touch sensitive pad.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

How did that warranty work by the way?  I've noticed kinda crummy battery life from my Gears of War 2 Zune, and if it's not a huge hassle I would probably send mine in now that I'm not driving regularly.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2009)

It was sort of a pain. They wanted to send me another sync cable (Which they did) I called them back 5 minutes later and demanded to have it replaced. It was some place in India. The call center people's accents were obvious. They sent me a box to ship the zune back to them in. I can't remember exactly how long it took to get back but it was like 2-3 weeks. Either way it was way longer than it should have been and the paper with the new one said it was a refurbished Zune. Looked new to me but who knows. Battery life is still sub par but it must be the hard drive based storage. I don't know how anybody can get the claimed battery lifes.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

That's unfortunate.  2-3 weeks after hassle sounds like I'd rather stick with mine for now.  I really want a Zune HD, but my girl bought me my Zune 120, and she'd hate to see me get rid of it.  I'll probably pick up and HD once I can snag a deal off Craigslist like I did for my mom's 4GB Green and my old 80GB Black.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2009)

All depends on the price point and size. My music alone is around 40GB so any size smaller than that I wouldn't touch one. It would be sweet if they made a phone out of one but I just reupped my carrier contract this week. I can't say if the warranty experience for me was average or not.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I don't even know what my music amounts to.  Honestly, for the stuff I really like, I could deal with 10GBs.  But if we're putting 720P movies on the device, that's a whole other story.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah but if I wanted to watch 720p movies (which requires the dock) I'd hook my laptop up to my TV, I just wouldn't have sound, haha. Or just use my computer. I can't say I've ever had the need to play stuff off of my zune onto a bigger screen. But that's just me.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Well I have a 26" Samsung Touch of Color 1920x1200 that I use as a monitor and a TV in my dorm room, and my girl has our 32" 1080P in her apartment on campus, so if we wanted to watch a movie on that, I could bring the Zune HD and the dock and we could pick from whatever we wanted.  Then again, once I get a laptop, I'm getting a Blu-Ray drive in it, so it honestly won't matter a whole lot.  I sure do still want one though


----------



## WC Annihilus (May 27, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> I'll probably just stick with my 80GB until it dies (knock on wood). I've had to warranty it once for a shitty battery. A remote would still be annoying. It would be small and difficult to use with gloves on and I can hit the button through my riding pants even with gloves on. Just can't change songs. Dumb heat/touch sensitive pad.


Not quite sure why you can't change songs?  Not like the touch sensitive aspect of the squircle is the only way to change songs.  Just press the right side of it.  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I assumed he meant albums, but then again that would be silly not being able to see the choices.

You can also disable the touch if you like


----------



## Darknova (May 27, 2009)

Guys, if you are having battery issues you can pick up new batteries on eBay, or on websites that sell replacement parts for the Zune. That's what I did and the battery life shot up over the standard one.

Mine now carrys a 900mAh Lithium Polymer Battery.

There's nothing about a Zune HD release over here in the UK  It only talks about releasing the Zune movie service over here.

Looks like I might have to call on one of you guys to buy me one and ship it over.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Well Dark, if you need to call in someone, let me know! I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Darknova (May 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well Dark, if you need to call in someone, let me know! I'll be happy to help.



Will do man. Cheers!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Or me!  I want to be able to play with one without any financial obligation! 

I submitted the Zune HD Official press release and site to TPU news, but I guess Apple must be paying W1zz to not post it as news or something 

Edit:  





			
				btarunr said:
			
		

> DanishDevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess the Zune HD isn't tech enough   Maybe if they announce that it does have nVidia Tegra, they'll change their minds


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

TBH, if it isn't anything to do via computers then it's not going to be thrown into news..  So, Media players, cameras, video recorders, and so forth.. Nothing.. Maybe if Nvidia does throw it as their chip being in it... 2 weeks and we'll see


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Oh I have a 4gb black btw, my mom has a 30gb, I thought she gave me that but she gave me the new 4gb one for my late bday.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

I need to grab a new screen and probably a new battery for the 30gb. Plus I should grab a cover from Decal girl...


----------



## Scrizz (May 28, 2009)

hey DD you should add pics of the 30GB v1 zune


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Good call.  Gotta show some love for the Gen. 1 owners!

I don't think I'll get every special edition or color on there, but I think I've at least covered every model on there.  Technically not the Zune 120 since it's gloss black with no chrome, but that's a technicality


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Oh my real name is Louie if you wanna add it to the first post


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Added.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Steve Ballmer Demos the Zune HD for Engadget!


----------



## human_error (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Steve Ballmer Demos the Zune HD for Engadget!



 do want!


----------



## Darknova (May 28, 2009)

*jaw drops* it's gorgeous, and looks smaller than the ipod Touch.

I repeat human_errors sentiment, DO WANT!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Zune HD Hands On @ Engadget

Mmmm...







Black brushed aluminum + engraved Zune logo = ineedatowel


----------



## Marineborn (May 28, 2009)

i have a GOW zune 120G add me SUCKAS

http://social.zune.net/member/Feastofworms


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Hey another fellow GOW2 Zune user!


----------



## Marineborn (May 28, 2009)

hellz yeah, gotta love the gow2 edition its sexa..>MMM


----------



## El Fiendo (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Zune HD Hands On @ Engadget
> 
> Mmmm...
> 
> ...




Wow. I'm thinking I'm going to be going to this funds permitting. Sell off my Ipod 30GB. 

If only this also had phone functionality I'd go to it as soon as my contract was up in the winter.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

That is pure seks! I just going to have to have a external button system... Since I cook, I don't want the screen to crap up on me!


----------



## Flyordie (May 29, 2009)

Cmon MS drop a release date and price plz...


----------



## El Fiendo (May 29, 2009)

They said a fall release.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

We'll probably know the exact day and price come after E3..... MMMM Monday is coming fast!!!


----------



## Scrizz (May 29, 2009)

mmmm tasty


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2009)

Zune HD Hands On Video!

I have to say they did a great job with making the hardware fast enough to keep up with the software.  The Zune HD is quicker than the Gen. 2 Zunes!  Thank God!


----------



## Darknova (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Me likely! It's such a gorgeous device, and it does have a few physical buttons, which is better than none, but I would have liked a play/pause button, but oh well.


----------



## Flyordie (May 30, 2009)

Thats definantly Windows CE.  ;-)


----------



## Darknova (May 30, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Thats definantly Windows CE.  ;-)



Windows CE works very nicely for portable devices, so I have no objections


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

looking good! just a few more days till E3 and then hopefully, we'll see a price tag of nothing higher then $349 on this!! 


Yes, it's just a number I threw out there.. A number I don't see myself using in order to buy a Mp3 player..


----------



## Darknova (May 30, 2009)

You know what I want to see? A red version of the Zune HD


----------



## DanishDevil (May 30, 2009)

I'll take black brushed aluminum over red any day, but a red one would be hot shit.


----------



## Darknova (May 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll take black brushed aluminum over red any day, but a red one would be hot shit.



No no, the bit below the screen should be red, the back, black brushed aluminium, with red accents on the front of the device


----------



## DanishDevil (May 30, 2009)

Photoshop it.  I wanna see your vision


----------



## Darknova (May 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Photoshop it.  I wanna see your vision



Not a good idea, I SUCK at graphics


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 31, 2009)

So at where I work today a guy came in and I saw he had a Zune and I asked him if he'd seen the new ZuneHD's and he said he worked on the UI for it. So I gave him my praise of the Zune UI over the iPod's and he made a quick mention that they were also actually working on a phone. Didn't specifically say a Zune phone though. Would be a sick phone though.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

It's called Project Pink I think.  Microsoft has been working on a phone for a little while, and it would be great if they did eventually come out with an iPhone killer, even if it wasn't a "Zune Phone."  But it would be nice to kinda meld together ActiveSync and the Zune Software as a software package for Project Pink.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I heard of Microsoft thinkin' about making a phone, and of all carriers being Verizon as the provider. Can't wait for the official announcement of it!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

More Details About the Zune HD and Zune-Xbox Live Integration

This is a *good* read.  Most impressive thing: "Video Marketplace" is going to be renamed "Zune."  How's that for the integration we've been asking for?


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

Still nothing about an international release


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 31, 2009)

*Add me.*

Zune Owned: brown Zune 30, but it's dead atm =(
Zune Pass: None needed
Zune Tag: fyrestarter86
Top Artists: eXm (hey, I gotta listen to my demos to improve them lol) and Nine Inch Nails
Real Name: Richard

I can't wait for the Zune HD!


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Zune Owned: brown Zune 30, but it's dead atm =(
> Zune Pass: None needed
> Zune Tag: fyrestarter86
> Top Artists: eXm (hey, I gotta listen to my demos to improve them lol) and Nine Inch Nails
> ...



Dead? what did you do to it?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Dead? what did you do to it?



I owned it 8 days before the screen broke and I'm too poor to fix it or get a new one - been about 2 years actually. For now I'm using a 2 GB Creative Zen.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> More Details About the Zune HD and Zune-Xbox Live Integration
> 
> This is a *good* read.  Most impressive thing: "Xbox Marketplace" is going to be renamed "Zune."  How's that for the integration we've been asking for?




What really got me was the fact that the rocker can also do play and pause. that's a win for me for sure! 



Darknova said:


> Still nothing about an international release



Don't worry m8. You still got me! And E3 starts in less then a day with Microsoft being the first day show offs! So, we'll have more on it in the next 5 days!


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Don't worry m8. You still got me! And E3 starts in less then a day with Microsoft being the first day show offs! So, we'll have more on it in the next 5 days!



I just hope it comes out at a reasonable price, otherwise I'm selling a kidney!



beyond_amusia said:


> I owned it 8 days before the screen broke and I'm too poor to fix it or get a new one - been about 2 years actually. For now I'm using a 2 GB Creative Zen.



Check out RepairUniverse if you ever get around to replacing the screen. I dropped mine on the kitchen floor and shattered the screen, they shipped and delivered to the UK in less than a week. Also the new screen is of better quality, I've dropped the Zune a few times since and it's never broken (I do try not to drop it!!!!)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

Just to let you guys know, I goofed on that post, but fixed it.  "Video Marketplace" will be named "Zune," not Xbox Marketplace.

I'm really hoping they make the videos on the current Xbox Live Video Marketplace available for download on the Zune Software as well.

Also, how sick does the Zune HD having its own software sound?  And hell yeah about the volume rocker having multiple functions!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I just hope it comes out at a reasonable price, otherwise I'm selling a kidney!



Yeah, I'm at the same place... I'm hoping not for any higher then what the ipod is selling for... Anything more would be a dropping of my want to have it... I'm not willing to sell any organs in the future!


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm at the same place... I'm hoping not for any higher then what the ipod is selling for... Anything more would be a dropping of my want to have it... I'm not willing to sell any organs in the future!



I've got shit to sell, so I'm sure I could get enough to cover most of the price, but you never know.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 31, 2009)

I think if MS wants to be competitive they have to sell it for less than the iPod Touch and for a decent amount less. The iPod is just so dug in MS has to beat it on price even if it's a superior device.


----------



## department76 (Jun 1, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> I think if MS wants to be competitive they have to sell it for less than the iPod Touch and for a decent amount less. The iPod is just so dug in MS has to beat it on price even if it's a superior device.



very true.

i look forward to an MS phone, probably wont get an zune hd though, i'm more than satisfied with my zune 80.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Honestly, Zune has so many crazy awesome features.  I was just talking to some new coworkers and when I told them about the Zune Pass, and streaming to your device, and squelching, they were all BLOWN AWAY.  And they couldn't believe that Zune came up with mixview before iTunes had the genius bar.

Microsoft, GET YOUR ASS IN GEAR and be ready with some MEMORABLE advertisements this Fall, or you're not going to be able to compete, because people don't even know about all the great features you have!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

http://community.winsupersite.com/blogs/paul/archive/2009/05/26/microsoft-zune-hd-is-real.aspx

This guy says that it will be shipping September 5, 2009!

He also mentions something interesting.  The flash Zune models will be discontinued and replaced by the Zune HD.  Does that mean you won't be able to get that $100 Zune 8GB?  Will Zune not offer anything to compete with the iPod Nano line?

Also, the current hard-drive based Zunes with a software QWERTY keyboard?  I honestly think the current data entry is about as good as it's gonna get for our Zune 80's and 120's.  It's pretty easy to get used to how quickly and long you need to flick your finger to get to a letter or number.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, putting in a password for a WiFi connection is a pain in the ass on the current Zune's. It would be odd of MS to stop selling the flash Zune's but if they aren't making any money on them I guess they don't have much reason to.

You forgot to mention that the Zune software is 32048302490295804958034985903845039485098x superior to iTunes.

MS should do the Mac vs. PC ads but Zune vs. iPod.

I'm a Zune. I have an intuitive user interface, Wi-Fi, usable and frustrating software.
I don't lock you into a terrible audio format and ruin your music collection.
The squiricle is cooler than spinning your finger in a circle on something that feels like it came out of a McDonald's Happy Meal.
You can add you own backgrounds!
When we update the device, you don't have to buy it again.
I have a subscription service that doesn't rip you off and gets you more for your money!
Ever heard of an FM radio? Yeah, I heard about that over 50 years ago too.
Don't forget, I'm sexier too.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 1, 2009)

umm....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice one Lopez! There is some little quirks that I dis like about the Zune Marketplace.. I've have had a few albums I had to hunt down on-line to get the right album list for. But, hey, it's not like everything is PERFECT! The only thing that really quirks me is if you look at my favorite (most played) artists list.. the first and second one is the same dang guy! Only thing is the one I've played the most as been the cd's I did have of the artist. I've only bought two old ones from the marketplace! lol.. But, hey, it's not perfect. Everything will have quirks.. Even myself of the matter...


As for the 4/8gb Zunes.. I think they should still have those going around. even after the HD comes out.. There should be something that can withstand the Ipod shuffle... Sh1t even avon is selling a Golden shuffle now in their Catalogs (I've seen from work, I SWEAR!) for cheap price...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Zune's getting pretty aggressive against iTunes, but this is in the Zune Software:







They need to come out with a commercial with that guy talking about the Zune Pass, and have him say that there's a playlist with the top 100 songs from iTunes that you can download 

They also have the top 100 Rhapsody songs:






Edit: AND AMAZON!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice find bro!  But, I've seen Zune have .... Damn you.... beat me to it with the Damn edit!!!!


Well, the first edit! lol... But yea, I can see the reason for this really.. Give the people a choice on what others think.. More so with different places... But, it gives you all the songs to download at the time you go in. So, it creates better stuff for us Zune users.. 

Me and my father have our talks every now and again about flipping apple and their products...  he is turning his head from Pc's because of "Apple is perfect" attitude... Man, that just hits ya... What the heck is Apple even ran by? the same thing a PC is.. Computer parts.. It's just a os that takes 3x the money to fix because it has to be certified for the dang thing! Then you got Ipod.. glah... lol... /rant

Zune Marketplace FTW! 14.99 a month for unlimited downloads and allowing to buy 10 songs a month... so in all you spend about 5 bucks for free music.. Yes, DRM.... But, at lease if I lose it, i won't have to "buy" it again!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Edited again!

And seriously Microsoft, ADVERTISE ABOUT ZUNE CHANNELS!  They're AWESOME!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

What do medals do? I have two Bronze Artist Power Listener for Between The Buried and Me and In Flames


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What do medals do? I have two Bronze Artist Power Listener for Between The Buried and Me and In Flames



It's just to tell you, and along with whoever looks at your profile, who  you listen to the most.. You'll get two different kinds of medals.. I believe bronze is that you've played that album/artist more then 200 times.. Also note that it updates only once a day, so even if you turned off zune, fired it up again, you'll have the same plays till the time for updating happens. 

Well, here is a picture of the types of Badges you can get. Double D, you can add this to the front op if you want






From the way the picture looks... I should have a gold for Chamillionaire... but for some reason Zune thinks of his "underground" stuff as being someone else..  Since the artist doesn't have much on Zune, then they don't care for it..


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 13, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> Yeah, putting in a password for a WiFi connection is a pain in the ass on the current Zune's. It would be odd of MS to stop selling the flash Zune's but if they aren't making any money on them I guess they don't have much reason to.
> 
> You forgot to mention that the Zune software is 32048302490295804958034985903845039485098x superior to iTunes.
> 
> ...




*stares at the new FM Radio in Touch OS 3.0*
*for 2nd Gen Touch/Iphone 3G/3G S only


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 13, 2009)

is it hd radio?


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> is it hd radio?



not 100% sure as I don't have any stations around here that support that.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 13, 2009)

well send me you're iTouch.
I have plenty of HD stations around here


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 13, 2009)

2nd Gen only. 1st Gen Zunes had FM radio.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 13, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> 2nd Gen only. 1st Gen Zunes had FM radio.



?

1st and 2nd gen zunes HAve FM radio
3rd gen zunes will have HD radio


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2009)

Wait.  Specify what you mean by 3rd gen.  Zune HD and up, right?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> ?
> 
> 1st and 2nd gen zunes HAve FM radio
> 3rd gen zunes will have HD radio



I meant 2nd Gen as in 2nd Gen iPod Touch's would be capable of FM radio with the 3.0 update.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir

First i got an ipod nano it got stolen at church then i bought another ipod....miss placed it
so i said screw then my mom bought me a Pink Zune 8
then later in March I took my training on Microsoft's expertzone and won a Blue Zune 8 

so currently i have 2 Zune 8s one Pink and the other Blue


----------



## Darknova (Jun 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> MomentoMoir
> 
> First i got an ipod nano it got stolen at church then i bought another ipod....miss placed it
> so i said screw then my mom bought me a Pink Zune 8
> ...



Good choice! I've owned 2 ipods, and used many of my friends, don't like them at all. IMO the Zune is better, especially audio quality-wise.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Good choice! I've owned 2 ipods, and used many of my friends, don't like them at all. IMO the Zune is better, especially audio quality-wise.



i love that microsoft also allows retail stores who sell their products to join the expertzone and take training and get points and use it to buy/win microsoft products such as 360s, zunes, and my favorite thing i got from them "I'm a PC" t-shirt lmao


----------



## Darknova (Jun 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i love that microsoft also allows retail stores who sell their products to join the expertzone and take training and get points and use it to buy/win microsoft products such as 360s, zunes, and my favorite thing i got from them "I'm a PC" t-shirt lmao



Wow, me wants one!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Wow, me wants one!



i got it for free along with im a pc buttons they also have pens heres me in my badass shirt


----------



## Darknova (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol very nice.

Better than having stuff draped in the Apple logo if you ask me


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Lol very nice.
> 
> Better than having stuff draped in the Apple logo if you ask me



of course ewwy apple i like my music fruitless


----------



## Darknova (Jun 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> of course ewwy apple i like my music fruitless



and of decent quality


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

of course


----------



## department76 (Jul 23, 2009)

now this is the kind of support that zune has been needing...  for those that haven't seen the zune guy














not a joke?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah LOL I saw those a while back.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 23, 2009)

Apparently the guy was criticized and got super butt hurt over it. Left the Zune forums, subsequently went back to them and has been a Drama Llama off and on.

From what I remember anyways.


----------



## department76 (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm working on sigs now danishdevil, you asked me a long time ago to make some so i'm whipping somehting together finally


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweet!  Can't wait.


----------



## department76 (Jul 23, 2009)

gettem while they're hot!  the font doesnt match perfectly but i did kinda rush to get a few of these done.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

They look sweet!  Thanks man!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 23, 2009)

Eek, muh girl is still loving her Zune I gave her... ;-)   I will be selling my Ipod Touch soon though... 

8,16,32 and 64 GB flash versions will be created... followed by a 120GB FLASH version following the lower size version about 5-6 months afterwords.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Apparently the guy was criticized and got super butt hurt over it. Left the Zune forums, subsequently went back to them and has been a Drama Llama off and on.
> 
> From what I remember anyways.



Yeah he did, because about a year after he got that tattoo he sold the Zune, and bought an iPod Touch and all of a sudden became and Apple zealot. He claimed that the touch was far superior than anything MS has on the market, and ever will have.

So he got reamed.


----------



## department76 (Jul 24, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yeah he did, because about a year after he got that tattoo he sold the Zune, and bought an iPod Touch and all of a sudden became and Apple zealot. He claimed that the touch was far superior than anything MS has on the market, and ever will have.
> 
> So he got reamed.



hmmm must have been paid off by apple...


----------



## Darknova (Jul 24, 2009)

department76 said:


> hmmm must have been paid off by apple...



I don't doubt it, a guy goes from being an extreme Zune lover, to an extreme iPod lover, what does he expect? We'd all just pat him on the back and go "oh well, lost another"? lol.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 25, 2009)

i want a ZuneHD now!
if any one wants to donate some money...


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 25, 2009)

i love my 30GB zune


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Some stuff about the ZuneHD... I don't know... I might need to grab a 80gb if it's going to be down the road for a 64gb drive.. 30 is full to the rim

64gb needed


----------



## Darknova (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok Cold, please stop teasing me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Ok Cold, please stop teasing me



No, this No lifer needs to tease!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree.  Yes they have a few features that the iPod Touch doesn't have, but offering twice the storage capacity would really set the Zune HD apart, at least for a short time before Apple makes one too.

I hope they don't announce it, and they release one on day 1 anyway, so Apple is flabbergasted and awestruck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I agree.  Yes they have a few features that the iPod Touch doesn't have, but offering twice the storage capacity would really set the Zune HD apart, at least for a short time before Apple makes one too.
> 
> I hope they don't announce it, and they release one on day 1 anyway, so Apple is flabbergasted and awestruck.



True, that would be a good way to get at Apple. Even a day before to announce it. That would be a flood for sells just alone... I all ready got one to buy for Dark. Might even do one myself for the 32.. I can all ways just throw what I want on it.. not have everything there! lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've recently noticed that I'd be happy with 1GB for music if I synced regularly, even though I have lots of gigs of music.  For movies and browsing and programs and games and all that, 32GB would get to be a little tight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I like to have some anime on mine so I can watch if I felt bored... so I need at lease 10gbs just for that.. and about 5gbs would be enough for me music wise.. Just so much I don't listen to but one artist, and a few extra albums from others..


----------



## Darknova (Jul 28, 2009)

Well my 30GB is only just over half full. Got some videos, and music, but that's it. My Music takes up less than 3GB space. I only ever use it on shuffle, so if there is music I'm getting bored of, it has to come off the Zune, otherwise it ends up being played again and again.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

CNet Hands on with the Zune HD!

Looks like they like it


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks so awesome. I can't wait to play with a unit in a store before decided if it's worth replacing my Zune80 with it. My only problem is I mostly listen to my Zune while riding my motorcycle so non-physical buttons would be impossible to manipulate through my jacket with gloves on.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

They're going to have a wired remote with physical buttons for it.  I remember seeing that somewhere...


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2009)

This might be a silly question guys, but considering the original Zune (Zune30) was Toshiba made, and not Microsoft, does it use the same DAC as the later Zunes, or a different one?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

That link I have says that all of the Zune devices up through the Zune HD willl use the same DAC.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2009)

Mind giving me that link? 

EDIT:

For any one else interested in the DAC. I found this:



> The Toshiba Gigabeat F series has a Wolfson WM8758 and the Zune 30 has a WM8978. According to google the WM8978 is the equivalent to the WM8758 which is what is also in the 5g iPod.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Hate to quote myself, but...



DanishDevil said:


> CNet Hands on with the Zune HD!
> 
> Looks like they like it


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2009)

However, if you read the article, and his previous articles about the Zune, he has no idea about the Zune30. He makes statements such as "zune needs an EQ" where the 30 does have an EQ, it was stripped out of the 80.

That's why I asked


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotcha.  I was trying to help


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Gotcha.  I was trying to help



No problem. I did manage to find a name though:



> here is some info on the Zune's DACs:
> # ^ WM8978 - CODEC with speaker driver. Wolfson Microelectronics.: (WM8978G)



Seems to be a custom-built DAC from Wolfson in participation with Microsoft. The closest one is the WM8758


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool!  Do the 5th gen. iPods really use the same DAC, or at least a similar one?  My girl has a 5th gen iPod and whenever I have a song that she has we ALWAYS use my Zune because it sounds so much better and she agrees.  And she can't even tell the difference between regular TV and 720P >.<


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Cool!  Do the 5th gen. iPods really use the same DAC, or at least a similar one?  My girl has a 5th gen iPod and whenever I have a song that she has we ALWAYS use my Zune because it sounds so much better and she agrees.  And she can't even tell the difference between regular TV and 720P >.<



I THINK the 5th Gen uses the WM8758 which is the closest in audio quality. I'm not sure though, I'd have to do a bit more searching.

EDIT: Yup, WM8758


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 6, 2009)

close but no cigar


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

OK for the sake of ease here...

Shots of the browser, on screen keyboard, facebook confirmed, etc.

FCC shots showing interior of the device as well.

Zune HD is ready for Pre-Order @ Amazon.  Prices are in.

16GB in Black costs $219.99
32GB in Platinum costs $279.99

TAKE THAT APPLE.  OLED SCREEN AND NVIDIA TEGRA AND 720P OUTPUT AND HD RADIO AND BETTER SOFTWARE AND A BETTER DEAL ALL OVER YOUR FACE SPLOOOOOOGE

/rant

EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT: http://zunited.net/news/index.php/zune-hd/

This is a MASSIVE EPIC WIN for Microsoft.  F*CK YEAH!  Too bad the 32GB isn't black.  I'm kinda torn now


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 11, 2009)

Flash needs to get cheaper 'cause 32GB isn't enough. Although it'll be nice to not have my music skip from the vibrations from my bike.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> OK for the sake of ease here...
> 
> Shots of the browser, on screen keyboard, facebook confirmed, etc.
> 
> ...





Woot, priced right and I'll be buying that 32gb version!

Best news I heard this morning!


----------



## Darknova (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> OK for the sake of ease here...
> 
> Shots of the browser, on screen keyboard, facebook confirmed, etc.
> 
> ...



Bah, really annoying. I want BLACK dammit...in 32GB....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 11, 2009)

I would like a Zune, a good one but no idea where in the UK sell them...

Ideas?


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 11, 2009)

just order one online, cheaper that way


----------



## Darknova (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazon had some last I checked, but really high prices. Might be best to look state-side and see if someone here can help you ship it over.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 11, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Amazon had some last I checked, but really high prices. Might be best to look state-side and see if someone here can help you ship it over.



Is what i thought. Damn not being able to get them here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, pre-order is out of the question on Amazon. Links are now dead.. Weren't dead this morning... Had Amazon to e-mail me it when it comes available... no work no more... 


Some stuff Via ZuneHD

Zunehdmp3.com


Best Buy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

I had no idea that people actually bought Zunes! WOW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had no idea that people actually bought Zunes! WOW!



Hell yes.. I will never use my money to buy a APPLE product... I'll make sure it won't rule the world over its over priced units!


----------



## Darknova (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had no idea that people actually bought Zunes! WOW!



Zune > iPod. Simplez


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not judging. I don't own ether.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not judging. I don't own ether.



Hahah, I know a lot of people haven't even heard of Zune, or think it failed completely and there haven't been any since so it's not surprising to be honest.

The Zune is a very good PMP, better than an iPod, and I've owned both a touch and a nano. It's just that the iPod has a MASSIVE lead on the Zune, that and the fact that Microsoft haven't released it outside the US, has lead to the low sales


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

99% of the people that I talk to have never heard of Zune. By the time I end up showing them the device and explaining why it's better than their iPod, they want one, but end up sticking with their iPods because all of their purchased music is DRM-locked to their iTunes account. Only 1 smiley can express my feelings after I hear that: :shadedshu


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 11, 2009)

Im selling my iPod nano for the zune HD 

my zune social is CoRbrave...

do you need the link http://social.zune.net/profile/home.aspx ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm considering selling off my iPod and getting a Zune. The only thing keeping me back is cost of unit and accessories to get the same functionality. Getting sick of my iPod freezing from a firmware update. It's never been dropped, just didn't like one of the updates one day.


We can get the Zune in Canada, it just took us a while to get it. Hopefully the HD gets released here without much delay.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

What functionality are you looking for? BTW, when I went from iPod to Zune, Craigslist made it a literal $10 upgrade, and WELL worth it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> 99% of the people that I talk to have never heard of Zune. By the time I end up showing them the device and explaining why it's better than their iPod, they want one, but end up sticking with their iPods because all of their purchased music is DRM-locked to their iTunes account. Only 1 smiley can express my feelings after I hear that: :shadedshu





Yeah bro, It's  some shit.. i laugh everytime I talk with my parents and they say they just bought a album from Itunes.. I say, yeah, I bought a album.. Free..  and best part, I keep it!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

It's all 3rd party hardware I want. In car FM transmitter and a sound system dock. I wouldn't be too worried about the in car transmitter, I'm sure I can get one of them fairly reasonable. I paid $150 for my Logitech Pure-Fi.





It isn't the greatest system ever but its got 10 hours of battery life while recharging my iPod and playing music, or it can be plugged in AC wise. I use it almost daily at the office, so I'd probably want a replacement right away.


Past that the only thing hindering me would be whenever Microsoft releases the Zune HD to Canada. I haven't seen any news of Canadian release at the same time as the American one, so I think I might have to wait.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

You can always have somebody stateside order one for you


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

True. Maybe I'll get Newtekie to pick one up for me when I RMA my video cards through him and have him pack it in the box for the trip back.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 11, 2009)

Price was a little higher than stated in the memo... but sticks to within $20 of the prices on the memo.
MEMO PRICES
16GB- $199.99
32GB- $299.99
-----
AMAZON PRICES
16GB- $219.99
32GB- $279.99 

The discrepancies mean that the Flash Memory isn't the price hogger.. its something else in that device. Be happy that the 32GB is that cheap. You can't get an Ipod Touch for that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, then the Zune HD is $100 cheaper than the iPod touch at each price point! Have a source for those numbers?


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Cool, then the Zune HD is $100 cheaper than the iPod touch at each price point! Have a source for those numbers?



An internal MSDN Memo on Windows CE.  There was a small paragraph about software dev ideas and they also had some MSRP suggestions.  Since Amazon posted those prices, and its within 30 days from launch... I would say that I am not violating any NDA's by saying this.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 11, 2009)

If i was looking for a 16-32GB black zune where would i look? I don't know american sites


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm sure Newegg will have them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Zune Preorders @ BestBuy spyphoto. $25 deposit and pick up on September 15th!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

To bad the Buy.com countdown is now gone.. 404 error... Their really trying to keep this tight lip... The only thing about the preorder is... I'll be out of town on the 15th.. lol.. that's all good. When I go to West Palm Beach, Best Buy is in the way to my parents..


----------



## human_error (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/13/zune-hd-lands-september-15th-up-for-pre-order-today/ Looks like the pre-orders are now available at amazon, best buy and walmart - i'm worried that the ZHD launch won't be worldwide on the 15th, i really want one in the UK but CBA with importing and having to use a plug adapter everywhere i go...

September 15th launch confirmed btw with Best buy having working models on display to try from around August 22nd/23rd.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

human_error said:


> \Best buy having working models on display to try from around August 22nd/23rd.



OOOOOOH SNAP! I'm totally gonna be going to Best Buy every day that week.


----------



## human_error (Aug 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> OOOOOOH SNAP! I'm totally gonna be going to Best Buy every day that week.



Gah i slightly misread the source - apparently best buys in Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Minneapolis / St. Paul, New York, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Seattle and Washington, D.C. will be the ones getting them on display on 22/23rd August no mention of other best buys getting them that early.

/failsAtFullyReadingSource


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

I gotta wait till the 11th of next month to preorder.. That way I can get it the 15th...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

human_error said:


> Gah i slightly misread the source - apparently best buys in Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Minneapolis / St. Paul, New York, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Seattle and Washington, D.C. will be the ones getting them on display on 22/23rd August no mention of other best buys getting them that early.
> 
> /failsAtFullyReadingSource



Well just so happens that I'm in LA! HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well just so happens that I'm in LA! HELL YEAH!!!



Hey Double D, are you adding to the OP the sites that you can pre-order the ZuneHD from?

Newegg stating pre-order

 Newegg even has a countdown clock for it.. lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

DAMN! Sweet! I can add them, but later. I'm trying to get Ebay to fix a huge mistake that they just made. Dumbasses.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DAMN! Sweet! I can add them, but later. I'm trying to get Ebay to fix a huge mistake that they just made. Dumbasses.



DANG EBay! I dislike them.. I'll buy, but I'll cut a *** before I sell there..


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 13, 2009)

now I must go sell my zunes 
ZuneHD is all I need   32GB here i come


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 21, 2009)

the x64 issue is sorted yet? im on RTM 7 64


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never had an x64 issue. Running great on Vista and 7 x64.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

ZuneHD talk via Nvidia news letter

Good nite!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Failed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Failed.



failed but fixed! lol.. sleep is needed!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2009)

Zune is here, hate the software


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2009)

http://social.zune.net/member/JcanFBi


----------



## Darknova (Aug 31, 2009)

They need to get the DAP from the Sansa View and put it in the ZuneHD, because the sound quality is far better than the Zune, but the View is a bitch to use and is riddled with bugs...


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> They need to get the DAP from the Sansa View and put it in the ZuneHD, because the sound quality is far better than the Zune, but the View is a bitch to use and is riddled with bugs...



The DAP on the ZuneHD should be the same one used on the Zen.  (although the same one as the Zen-X Fi could be used)


----------



## Darknova (Aug 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> The DAP on the ZuneHD should be the same one used on the Zen.  (although the same one as the Zen-X Fi could be used)



From all reports the DAP is the same one used on current gen Zunes, so it won't be much better audio quality-wise. Where as the View trumps the Zunes on audio quality, which really annoys me because it's such a bug-ridden player :\


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2009)

http://hubpages.com/forum/topic/6062


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

ZOMFG sex wallpaper.

http://twitpic.com/e1s1b/full


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> ZOMFG sex wallpaper.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/e1s1b/full



MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Not official, but photoshopped.

Same as these: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2270/zunehd/zunehdcolors.htm


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Not official, but photoshopped.
> 
> Same as these: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2270/zunehd/zunehdcolors.htm



I can still dream though 

Honestly, I think MS would be silly not to do the same colours that the current Zunes are offered in.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

They're going to have all of these on Zune Originals on September 15th.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They're going to have all of these on Zune Originals on September 15th.



Huh? I thought you just said they were photoshopped?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

They are, but...

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/13/zune-hd-color-options-revealed-in-pre-order-email/

Edit: If anybody feels out of the loop with all the Zune HD news, this is a good page to click through.

http://www.engadget.com/hub/zune-hd


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

No pre-ordering for me then. Me wanty red ^_^


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm torn between red and blue


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm torn between red and blue



Both?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm considering it!


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> From all reports the DAP is the same one used on current gen Zunes, so it won't be much better audio quality-wise. Where as the View trumps the Zunes on audio quality, which really annoys me because it's such a bug-ridden player :\




LOL when I said should I meant it in the "needs it" sense but since the hd will have an equalizer now I think it will be better


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> LOL when I said should I meant it in the "needs it" sense but since the hd will have an equalizer now I think it will be better



Meh, my mother has a Zen, not too keen on it. Prefer the View for audio quality. Zen's far more stable though -_-

Why are PMPs so annoying?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2009)

woot, I'm glad I didn't place that money on a zune yet! I won't be getting it till the 18th because of how my paycheck falls!! Woot!


----------



## human_error (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr no zune HD international launch for the forseeable future 

http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/11/zune-hd-international-launch-hopes-crushed-by-microsoft-others/

Import time again


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

That sucks a big one! Damn.. I'll be grabbing mine next Friday. I'm hoping at lease.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2009)

My roommate's going to be at Fry's 2 hours before opening. I might go too


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My roommate's going to be at Fry's 2 hours before opening. I might go too



you or your roommate need to do one thing for me... put it in the freezer for 3 hours... see if it's still alive.. lol... That way I can know for sure if Thursday I'll be grabbing one or not.. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm torn between red and blue



BLUE!!!


@cs

Zune HD there eh man? Sorry I still got my 30GB Zen Xtra and if its alive and kicking I'm not replacing it


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 14, 2009)

Im just waiting for it to release...  I am prolly gonna wait til mid-Oct to get it tho. I want to see how it does in the real world mainly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> BLUE!!!
> 
> 
> @cs
> ...



It'll be here come tomorrow... but no money till Thursday... lol.. 



Flyordie said:


> Im just waiting for it to release...  I am prolly gonna wait til mid-Oct to get it tho. I want to see how it does in the real world mainly.



yeah, that would probably be the best thing to do... wait till then and you'll see if their is any recalls, or bricking.. But you all ways got a 30 days to try... lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think I can convince him to stick it in the freezer for 3 hours LOL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't think I can convince him to stick it in the freezer for 3 hours LOL.



Hey... you got 30 day... return...

Tell him I'll send beer money.. and you can say you got drunk and did it...

 I just want to k now if I'm safe to use the hd on my stock days... since I try to stay in the freezer for 2 hours to just get away from everyone... lol


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> since I try to stay in the freezer for 2 hours to just get away from everyone... lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

All right Double D... where is it!? I want a review of this thing all ready!!! I don't care if your a few hours behind me, and not even woken up yet!! Your a TPU'er... Your suppose to be able to view the forums in your sleep  by being connected to w1zzard's brain child that he calls "Ati Tool". We all  know that tool is a "made up dream of his" to lure us into his site, so he can become supreme ruler of Tech sabby nerds


Now for everyone else that is up on this wonderful day.. News from Engadget about Gaming and app downloads via ZuneHD


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Zune Software 4.0 is out, and the Zune HD is now available! You can also customize your Zune HD for free at www.zuneoriginals.net!

Check out the new Mini Player!







Quickplay!






Apps!






Smart DJ!






To update your software:

Settings - Software - General - Updates

To purchase a Zune HD:

GET OFF YOUR ASS AND BUY ONE!!!


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice! I just DLed it this morning.  But didn't have time to do anything but install it.  Looks nice as all hell.

But I couldn't access the market place.  Are the servers having issues?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

I can get into it no problem. Your local server might be bogged down.


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

You can also enable the embedded mini-player (which is set inside the taskbar next to the clock, much like the windows media player one) by right-clicking your taskbar, going to toolbars and enabling zune - then when you minimise it goes straight there.

The DJ thing is quite good - it managed to analyse my entire 63gb library in about 40mins (off a HDD not my ssd btw) and was pretty decent at finding similar sounding songs.

My only problem is that my US region live ID won't work anymore - the software checks the region of the computer you are using as well so prevents me signing in. I don't really want to be stuck with all US settings on my PC just to get my zune working, so i guess i'll wait for a workaround which doesn't involve being stuck with US settings on my computer. You can still use the offline features, just no online ones (including just signing in  )

taskbar mini-player:






And when you hover on it for 4 seconds it opens up more options:






If playing a playlist or using the DJ you can click anywhere but the song time in the mini-player (embedded or ordinary) and get to the playlist to see what songs are coming up easily:





(not my choice of playlist btw, the DJ needs a little tuning  )


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 15, 2009)

someone add me to the front list please!


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 15, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I can get into it no problem. Your local server might be bogged down.



That was early this morning 6AM EST.  I'll test it when I get home.  I love the new layout.

Ya I couldn't access any account info either.  I'll test it again when im home.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

My profile is still down for me.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 15, 2009)

they want me to install silverlight, bastards


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

FBi, you're added.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 15, 2009)

My  update is stuck at 100% doiing nothing


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> My  update is stuck at 100% doiing nothing



Ahh - known bug.

Apparently the fix is to cancel the update and go Zune -> Settings -> General -> Check for updates again- it will detect the already downloaded stuff and just resume from there. My update went without issues but i read a few people had this issue and this is how they fixed it.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2009)

Just realized I've been reading here and aren't on the front page lol. My zunetag is Kamukix (same as Xbox Live) please add me when you get the chance. 

I've had a Zune for a fairly long time now...I've got the Zune 30 as well as a Zune 80 (red since the black was sold out). My little sister also has a Zune 4 model which is pretty cool though I like the big boys more lol.

My Zune 30 sadly died on a plane ride to Alaska and I've just not sent it off to get it replaced yet, the other Zunes haven't had so much as a hiccup so far and to me my Zune 80 is by FAR the most important piece of tech I own right now.

Kinda funny since when I first decided to check out the Zune lineup a few years back I was pretty nervous on whether or not it'd be very good at all...but hey at least it'll play some music. Little did I know I'd absolutely fall in love with the thing and then find Zune Marketplace which is the greatest thing since ramen lol. 

Anyway I was just talking with my roommate (who's about to buy a Zune) about wishing they had a mini player of some sort which would be super useful....get online today and bam! I swear MS has someone listening in on me since it was less than 48 hrs after talking about it lol.

Last thing I'll say...the battery life made me smile yesterday. My battery was well under half charge when I started doing a full cleaning of my car which took a few hours. The battery hit the low battery warning (red bar showing as well), and I figured just let it play until it dies...the thing kept playing 1 hour after that warning and still never died when I went in the house. Really surprising and just made me smile...everyday I find something new to love about this thing.

After reading about the new software and a little more on Zune HD I think I might actually buy one...but I want more space than 32Gb for sure. Any word on how/when that's gonna happen? I've got 4808 songs on my zune, 53 videos (tv and dvds) all that takes up 45.75Gb so far which exceeds by far what's available on a Zune HD. That isn't even all the stuff I have as I've never synced everything in my collection (video or music) which is FAR FAR FAR higher than what I listed above. I know I could shrink the movies and tv shows down a bit and not lose too much quality I suppose, but that will likely not get me to the limit either.

Right then.....so more storage coming/available?

Kei


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh and the software is working great with Windows 7 64 so far.  The install went extremely fast especially compared to the previous versions.

Kei


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ordered my zune HD 32, hd av kit and a current v2 in-car kit - anyone got a hd yet? I really want an unbiased (i.e. not engadget's pro-apple slant) opinion on how it is.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 15, 2009)

Bah, I can't get on the Zune Originals page because I'm not in the correct region, and I've not got my IP masking stuff set up. Anybody mind taking some screenshots of the page?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 15, 2009)

im getting


error c00d1353

functionality not supported in my region


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> im getting
> 
> 
> error c00d1353
> ...



You're pc's region is set to something other than the US - i have the same problem 

You can change it through the control panel>region and language options which should fix it but then you have a US region pc.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Zune HD Teardown!

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Microsoft-Zune-HD/1170/1

I'll grab some screenshots late tonight if I can. Can't install TPU Capture @ work. I can tell you this much, though. Colors are only available on the 32 GB model. So your options are:

16 GB: Black with a design or 3 lines of text.
32 GB: Silver/Blue/Red/Green with a design or 3 lines of text.

They have options from their artist series before, a few sports teams, and some Xbox 360 games as well.

*All* services and colors are completely free of charge


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2009)

That Zune HD is beautiful! I may have to join the club if my budget allows.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Kei said:


> Just realized I've been reading here and aren't on the front page lol. My zunetag is Kamukix (same as Xbox Live) please add me when you get the chance.
> 
> I've had a Zune for a fairly long time now...I've got the Zune 30 as well as a Zune 80 (red since the black was sold out). My little sister also has a Zune 4 model which is pretty cool though I like the big boys more lol.
> 
> ...



There is a rumor that they will be releasing a 64 GB model.

Did you realize that a few days before its release, Apple did a few things with its iPod Touch? First off, they dropped all the prices to better compete with the Zune HD. Apple fans, you have Microsoft to thank for your price drop. Secondly, they released a 64 GB model for $399.99. The pressure's on for Microsoft to develop and release a 64 GB model now, and I think it would be very wise of them to do so. Nothing official yet, though.

.................................

A few more tidbits:

Applications from Microsoft that are included with Zune Software 4.0 include a scientific calculator and a Weather app. In addition to these, there are the usual suspects of Texas Hold 'Em, Hexic, and Sudoku, but a new Space Battle 2, as well as a few other Zune HD only games. Checkers has been replaced by Chess as well! A Zune dev has been quoted as saying that the current plan is to not release an SDK, but keep all applications free of charge and developed closely with the Zune devs and 3rd party devs.

One thing we have lost with Zune 4.0 is squelching/squirting, or sharing a song that we have purchased with a friend on Zune. There is no reason given, but I would have to guess that getting rid of it made it easier for Zune to have contracts with record companies.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 15, 2009)

That's kind of lame as that was their big part of "The Social" was sharing music between devices but I've used it once with the only other Zune I've ever seen somebody use and it was my friends.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks DD I appreciate the reply, I just checked my space available on my Zune 80 and it gave me the following numbers...

Music 26.68Gb (4808 songs)
Video 10.71Gb (17 dvd's and a bunch of other tv shows)
Free   27.86Gb

It looks like even if I did knock down my video collection sizes it still wouldn't be enough to get a Zune HD32 model as that doesn't count the podcasts that I have on my Zune either. I imagine I could cut down on some music, but I've already not put everything on there right now and don't really wish to knock anything off if I didn't absolutely have to. Oh well, I guess I'll see what happens with the 64 if it comes to light which I imagine shouldn't be far off.

I will miss the sharing feature though as lately (past few months) I've been using it between myself and my sister and a friend to share songs so we wouldn't forget to download them when we got home. It was extremely useful for that instead of trying to remember what songs or artists you had heard while away and getting them. Oh well I'm sure there will be another way to get around that hopefully. 

Either way I'm still happy and thinking about the HD32/64.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2009)

lol and by the way DD....I DO have a Zune Pass 

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks DD I appreciate the reply, I just checked my space available on my Zune 80 and it gave me the following numbers...
> 
> Music 26.68Gb (4808 songs)
> Video 10.71Gb (17 dvd's and a bunch of other tv shows)
> ...



Updated with a Zune Pass.

You can still hop on WiFi and search for it in Marketplace and add it to the cart. Not as easy as your old method, though. The firmware update to 3.2 (once you sync with Zune 4.0 software) will kill it. If you really want to keep it, you guys could stick with 3.1 I imagine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got home so I can install the new zune software.. gotta grab the Zune and sync it... Still gotta wait till Thursday to buy it. That way their isn't a kid around.. plus gotta grab a few hdds for my parents.. 

As for the software.. I really like it. I'm running it on Win 7 Ultimate 64bit and it's working like a charm. Went straight to my Mixtape Messiah 7 album to test.. Lol..

"How many times did they say that their going to get at me.
Probably will never happen, Like Magic Johnson's HIV"


Just found this.... 

ZuneHD cracked open


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 15, 2009)

So I bought one today and I was looking through the manual and it said there was still a send option. I looked on my Zune 80 and the option was gone, maybe now it's just strictly for the ZHD? It's syncing now so I can't look.

But yeah, this thing is small. Way smaller and thinner than my ZHD. I haven't had much time to play with it since I gotta go to work soon so I haven't been able to see how easy it is to operate one handed but I thought the 80 was a bit small at times, in my hands anyways.

It also seems like it syncs slower than my Z80. Thought with it using Flash mem it would be faster than the disk drive version. What I have played with so far is sweet. A 64GB version would be great but I wouldn't pay 400$ for it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

I bet if Microsoft releases a 64 GB version it would be closer to $349.99.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes. It is in the works but don't expect it till late November, early December.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol.. I just started the DJ stuff... says that I got about 8h before I can use it...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

I should have some pictures of a Zune HD up tonight.


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. I just started the DJ stuff... says that I got about 8h before I can use it...



Mine said 4 hours but took ~40 mins - seems they took a leaf out of the original vista file transfer time calculation code (said 4 hours until it suddenly said "finished").


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

human_error said:


> Mine said 4 hours but took ~40 mins - seems they took a leaf out of the original vista file transfer time calculation code (said 4 hours until it suddenly said "finished").



mine now says its 52% and 13h to go..  love how it calculates things!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Huh, I set up 5 in quick playlist and they all set up instantly. What Smart DJ playlist are you setting up/creating? All seems to be instant for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> Huh, I set up 5 in quick playlist and they all set up instantly. What Smart DJ playlist are you setting up/creating? All seems to be instant for me.



That's a instant thing.. THe playlist... As you can see from the screen shot.... Smart DJ does everything via the music that is connected to Zune it self.. It goes threw and makes everything up working on your Music... Now, since it's done, If I go and start a DJ "session" then it will be instant.. Just on some computer's it will take a min or hours... Just depending on how much music the person has...


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 16, 2009)

How's the new Zune's interface?   The touch screen pretty snappy, and cool?


----------



## Kei (Sep 16, 2009)

How in the world are you guys getting the time countdown when making a Smart DJ setting? 

Mine is instantaneous at all times and I've got many thousands of songs on my system, as well as a Zune Pass that it uses to get musuc from. Very weird sounding.

So far all is working perfectly and I'm now very happy with the Zune software, it's matured a lot overnight. 

Kei


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> How in the world are you guys getting the time countdown when making a Smart DJ setting?
> 
> Mine is instantaneous at all times and I've got many thousands of songs on my system, as well as a Zune Pass that it uses to get musuc from. Very weird sounding.
> 
> ...



If you tried to play a smart DJ playlist before it had completed seeing what songs you had on your pc it would put up a waiting time. It took a while on mine as i have lots of non-zune songs so it needed to analyse them (zune songs are already tagged and recognised by the DJ whereas non-zune songs need analysing and cataloging before the DJ knows what songs to pair them with.

Once the DJ has fully analysed all your music it doesn't need to do it again (unless you add more non-zune songs, which it adds to its list) then it plays the mixes instantly without any problems - it is the initial cataloging which takes the time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

The way to see on the time countdown is just by trying to start up "Smart DJ". It will then do one of two things.. 

Start "Smart DJ" 
Tell you that it's going threw your library and will work in XXX amount of time.. 

Like Human Error was saying. that's just a ruff guess. I say around an hour after I took that ss, it was done with my 58gb worth of Music. Around 30k worth of songs...
Also, it probably has something to do with transfer rates and things like that.. I'm not on my system... I'm on vacation on the lappy.. Where this lappy only does around 2mbps on transfering from my passport to lappy.. So, i could also be done that way also..


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and one more new thing. You can delete things from the Zune itself now. I thought that was nifty.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

how do i check my zune version(the player)

neer mind, its in about


----------



## Darknova (Sep 16, 2009)

Settings -> About -> Zune on the player itself.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

im 3.1 .. ima update teh player


----------



## Kei (Sep 16, 2009)

human_error said:


> If you tried to play a smart DJ playlist before it had completed seeing what songs you had on your pc it would put up a waiting time. It took a while on mine as i have lots of non-zune songs so it needed to analyse them (zune songs are already tagged and recognised by the DJ whereas non-zune songs need analysing and cataloging before the DJ knows what songs to pair them with.
> 
> Once the DJ has fully analysed all your music it doesn't need to do it again (unless you add more non-zune songs, which it adds to its list) then it plays the mixes instantly without any problems - it is the initial cataloging which takes the time.





Cold Storm said:


> The way to see on the time countdown is just by trying to start up "Smart DJ". It will then do one of two things..
> 
> Start "Smart DJ"
> Tell you that it's going threw your library and will work in XXX amount of time..
> ...




Okay am I to assume that you guys did not have Zune's prior to this so you're literally doing a fresh install on the system and it's searching for all your music? I've had my Zune's for years now so my 30Gb of music is all already recognized with all relevant information. I assume that is why I could just click Smart DJ when I installed the new software and it would play literally instantaneously.

That's the same with my roommate that installed it the same day on his machine, everything was instantaneous for him too.

Kei


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay am I to assume that you guys did not have Zune's prior to this so you're literally doing a fresh install on the system and it's searching for all your music? I've had my Zune's for years now so my 30Gb of music is all already recognized with all relevant information. I assume that is why I could just click Smart DJ when I installed the new software and it would play literally instantaneously.
> 
> That's the same with my roommate that installed it the same day on his machine, everything was instantaneous for him too.
> 
> Kei



My zune software already knew where all my music was - the requirement to scan comes from none of my music was brought through zune, so it all needed to be analysed and tagged by the DJ - zune bought music comes pre-tagged so the DJ doesn't have to do anything but detect that it is on your hdd (when scanning my pc it seems to have scanned the songs themselves to detect base/treble levels etc for songs it couldn't lookup in its database). Also a lot of my music is not labelled (track1, track 2 etc) so the dj couldn't search the zune database based on my song tag info either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay am I to assume that you guys did not have Zune's prior to this so you're literally doing a fresh install on the system and it's searching for all your music? I've had my Zune's for years now so my 30Gb of music is all already recognized with all relevant information. I assume that is why I could just click Smart DJ when I installed the new software and it would play literally instantaneously.
> 
> That's the same with my roommate that installed it the same day on his machine, everything was instantaneous for him too.
> 
> Kei



I've have had my zune for well over 2 years now (30gb)..in the ss that I posted it even says what Smart DJ does when the new software update has been installed..

Plus like Human Error states.. over 90% of my Music isn't even from Zune.. Look at my Zune tag.. my favorite artist doesn't support Zune, so I have two Chamillionaire's as my top artist... one for the Music that Zune has via albums, and one via the other 16 albums that he has put out via Mix Tapes..

My music has a bunch of different rates via I have copies of my cd's on here from when I had a lappy in 2002.. Bitrates have changed, and I really don't feel like going threw it all just to make everything one single rate.. Even if all I have to do is throw it in a program and run.. Not worth my time when I hear it fine as it is..


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.

Zune Pass subscribers, you just got a lot more bang for your buck.

You can now stream music from the Zune Marketplace directly from www.zune.net! DEATH TO PANDORA!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

as in streaming music anyhwere u at?


----------



## department76 (Sep 16, 2009)

just got 4.0

interesting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> as in streaming music anyhwere u at?



Yep! Just sign in and stream to your heart's content!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

how much is the subscription?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how much is the subscription?



It's 14.99 for a subscription and you get 10 free songs a month with it... so really your paying almost 4.99 for the subscription and a cd each month... IMHO its 1000000 times better then Itunes.. just for teh fact that you get 10 drm free songs with the subscription.


Double D... Yeah, it could be just the thing... Could be...


Awww.. I can't reply to your words Double D!! lol.. Friend list is down right now they say... 
Yeah, I can get about 300 songs a day listened to at work.. gotta love being able to listen to music. 

I was looking at g4tv and saw that they had a skit on AOTS for the Zunehd... After this song I'll be watching it.. Mixtape Madoff...


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> Zune Pass subscribers, you just got a lot more bang for your buck.
> 
> You can now stream music from the Zune Marketplace directly from www.zune.net! DEATH TO PANDORA!



Just when I thought I couldn't love the zune and zune pass any more....they go and do something like this and I get all misty eyed again. 

Awesome

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Also, Music DJ works on zune.net, so you basically have a controllable Pandora Radio!

You can also build a music trivia quiz on your profile.

Zune software lets you sync multiple devices at once now. My buddy has his Zune 80 thru USB, and his Zune HD 32 thru WiFi


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

glah... I'm looking so much t get it... but I'm just don't know... lol...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

The Zune HD? It's awesome man.

It still BLOWS ME AWAY after using one for a few hours. The one thing that I did not expect at all was how incredibly lightweight it is. The Zune HD uses an inner metal casing that protects it really well, which the iPod Touch lacks, yet it weighs more!







Image courtesy of IGN.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, I really loved the review that G4tv gave on it.. I'm going to grab one.. but I don't know if I'll grab now or wait another two weeks to hear on anything else that might come out..


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Well Flyordie did rumor a late November/early December 64 GB release. There are also new rumored colors to be available from Zune Originals.




Image courtesy of Engadget.com. Click through to see source.

I'm personally waiting for an Atomic (on the right) 64 GB


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2009)

What colours can you get now from Zune Originals? Can you customize them?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Halo 3 ODST Zune HD anyone?






16 GB Options: Black + Pattern/3 lines of text
32 GB Options: Silver/Red/Blue/Green + Pattern/3 lines of text

ALL FREE OF CHARGE.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2009)

What other patterns are there?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

A crapload. It won't let you on www.zuneoriginals.net?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope, "this is not available in your region".


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Lamesauce. I'll take a few more shots for you then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't remember where it says that you can place your on image... but I don't see it on org... I'd grab one from them if i can do a custom etch


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2009)

How is the 3 lines of text spaced/positioned? Are there different fonts? etc.

Sorry to be a pain, but as I can't get on I need US guys to tell me :\


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't see that option for a custom picture, nor have I heard of it.






I think you can get more text in than I did, too.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2009)

Bah, I want mine customized....but how can it be truly custom if you can only use stock images -_-


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2009)

Small question, can u stream the stuff directly from ur zune if wifi is nearby?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes you can. Not just with the HD. Every zune has been able to do this. You need a Zune Pass to do it though. Otherwise, you can listen to a 30 second preview and purchase/download from the device.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

I just want to applaud the Zune dev team. Look at how far we've come:


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Engadget's Zune HD Review


----------



## human_error (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Engadget's Zune HD Review



They did a decent go at reviewing it there, however the screen issues outside seem a little inflated as the brightness on their zune looks like it is on low :shadedshu I've seen pics of zune HDs with their brightness on high and there hasn't been any problem at all seeing the screen in full sunlight (depending on the screen angle - the reflections in the glass seem to be the biggest issue, not the screen brightness).

I would also have liked a better test of the audio quality - basically plug em into a really good set of speakers/earphones and tell us how it sounded in comparison to other mp3 players with the same speakers/headphones.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I went to Best Buy while I was out and they said that they've been sold out (west Palm Beach Florida) since Tuesday Night.. They have the display and that's it.. They did a search and in 50 mile radius, all back order... Going tomorrow to Compusa, its a good hour drive, and see if they have anything...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

Sheesh. Somebody either failed at stocking the stores, or Microsoft didn't have enough to push out its doors at the get go.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sheesh. Somebody either failed at stocking the stores, or Microsoft didn't have enough to push out its doors at the get go.



Yeah, something happened... I know that when I was looking for the 120gb zunes, Target, only had up to 80gb... I might check it out but, if they do, probably be the 16gb only... Check those two places tomorrow... If not, grab one at newegg.. Since they still do have a the 32gb version..

or just grab one at Zune-org and get blue.. lol..


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

If anybody does get one of the colors from Zune Originals, *please* take some good pictures of it so I can see what it really looks like!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If anybody does get one of the colors from Zune Originals, *please* take some good pictures of it so I can see what it really looks like!



If I can't find one tomorrow, I'll be making sure to get a blue.. since I gotta wait anyway for shipping.. right?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 18, 2009)

I want a Red one 

Want it customed though, going to be a pain trying to do that from the UK though


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes it is. Have you tried using a US based proxy? You could at least look at the options then have somebody ship it to you.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 18, 2009)

The website won't allow connection via proxy :\


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

Man. I could take some screenshots of the small versions of them later and I could take shots of the big versions of ones that you want to see closer.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Man. I could take some screenshots of the small versions of them later and I could take shots of the big versions of ones that you want to see closer.



Unfortunately that might be the only way :\ Bloody PITA. I can understand not being able to order because I'm outside the US, but not even able to browse the website? Kinda pathetic.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, I thought they were going to go international with this, but who knows why they didn't.

If you'd like me to try and work out buying one for you, I'm willing to. A small PITA fee (mainly for all the screenshots) and the ability to play with it and take some pictures would be all I ask


----------



## Darknova (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, I thought they were going to go international with this, but who knows why they didn't.
> 
> If you'd like me to try and work out buying one for you, I'm willing to. A small PITA fee (mainly for all the screenshots) and the ability to play with it and take some pictures would be all I ask



Need to get this job first my friend, it's all but settled that I am getting it, just waiting to hear back on WHEN I start :\

Don't you have a HD yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 18, 2009)

No, my roommate does. It's sweet.

One of the games, Goo Splat, sounds retarded, but it's SO AWESOME.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well Flyordie did rumor a late November/early December 64 GB release. There are also new rumored colors to be available from Zune Originals.
> 
> [url]http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/09/new-zune-colors-4-rm-eng.png[/url]
> Image courtesy of Engadget.com. Click through to see source.
> ...




Yea.  I am waiting to see what everything does...  I don't trust Nvidia's manufacturing abilities and as a result, I want to see if anything bad comes of it.  I will get a 16GB model since I don't really have that much music.

Oh and Cold Storm...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Yea.  I am waiting to see what everything does...  I don't trust Nvidia's manufacturing abilities and as a result, I want to see if anything bad comes of it.  I will get a 16GB model since I don't really have that much music.
> 
> Oh and Cold Storm...
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/BBlol.jpg




awww, you got the 16gb..

I don't want to grab the 16gb... even though I have over 130gb worth of stuff to add to it, I rather just have around 30gb and say i got a little of each in case I get bored... 

Yeah, throw in 33467 on at best buy and you'll get a few 16's but no 32gbs... grrr..


----------



## human_error (Sep 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> awww, you got the 16gb..
> 
> I don't want to grab the 16gb... even though I have over 130gb worth of stuff to add to it, I rather just have around 30gb and say i got a little of each in case I get bored...
> 
> Yeah, throw in 33467 on at best buy and you'll get a few 16's but no 32gbs... grrr..



solution: buy 2x 16s 

My 32 will be arriving tuesday next week (ish) - hopefully i can get it synced without needing to change my pc region to US.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

This article makes me cry. But, I am happy that it was a huge sell.. To bad the poseurs got it before me! I'll have to just get my own from Zune Org.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

My roommate and I are convinced that they pulled a Nintendo and only handed out a small handful of devices to create an artificial shortage, therefore leading to an artificial demand. Every Best Buy in the nation got TWO 32 GB Zune HDs. That's insanity.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got mine at Fry's, I called them around noon and they said they had been selling well but they still had some. Had them hold a 32GB for me until I got there. Never did go look at the section with them though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

The Fry's that my roommate got his from got 18 32 GB players, and they held them in the back so they wouldn't sell out right away.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I'm glad that the new Zune's at least SEEM to be selling well. Tired of the iPods dominance and not being that great of a product anymore. I finally saw another Zune in the wild at work but it was a 1st gen 30GB, lol.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 21, 2009)

hey what's wrong with the 30GB Brick


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I might wait till the 64gb version comes out... I don't know quite yet since I've all ready sold my 1st gen Zune to my bro.. He doesn't mind waiting to get it since I sold it to him for $20


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

Hell of a deal for $20! I know I'm waiting for the 64. They better release it...

Meanwhile, I'm working on my music collection


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 21, 2009)

norp


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bwahahaha.


----------



## human_error (Sep 24, 2009)

My HD platinum just arrived  Must be one of the first into the UK - to be able to activate and sync it you have to have tour OS region set to the US - you don't need to have time/keyboard etc set to us fortunately, so it makes no difference for UK users 

I must say even though i was expecting it to be small i wasn;t expecting it to be this small - when the box arrived at my door i thought it was the Zune car kit (v2.0) not the zune itself, which i must say is gorgeous.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a tiny little thing isn't it? One of the most consistently complained about things in reviews was that it felt too light in your hands LOL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

Double D.. is it me, or if you go to Zune org. you don't get blue anymore? but black? 32gb.. I see it in 16gb form



but the etching does look nice..


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 24, 2009)

tag: CORBRAVE
almost got my Zune HD, in black 
no Zune pass, I just used iTune home sharing 
well, I got the 3G iPod nano when it came out, got sick of it and sold it just the other day, then I played with my friends zune 120G and I loved it, so now I'm getting an HD.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm almost thinking of grabbing the 16gb version now, and if/when the 64gb comes out, selling the 16gb to DV, if you want that one, and grabbing the 64gb then... Getting the 32gb from Zune Org will take between 5-10 days for just shipping alone.. 16gb I can get at best buy tomorrow..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I thought this was important. Engadget has reported that there has been reports of Zune HD screens being non responsive. Bricking.. They have even gotten two Zune's themselves and the screen has become non responsive... 

So, this has even made myself think twice about grabbing one tomorrow when I go to Best Buy.

Source: Engadget


----------



## human_error (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I thought this was important. Engadget has reported that there has been reports of Zune HD screens being non responsive. Bricking.. They have even gotten two Zune's themselves and the screen has become non responsive...
> 
> So, this has even made myself think twice about grabbing one tomorrow when I go to Best Buy.
> 
> Source: Engadget



I had the issue on my zune today  Fortunately it was because i was doing a lot of multitasking and the unit was quite hot (playing goo splat, installing 2 apps in background, playing loong playlist, charging through USB for the first charge). To fix it i just held the power button in to restart and it has been fine since - i repeated the stressing of doing everything as before and it didn't crash - it is a software, not a hardware issue.

Engadget has blown the issue out of proportion as the fix is hold the power button in for 15 seconds- they make it seem like you can't restart the device without the touch screen working (which is what fixes the issue of it not responding).

My parents now want one after seeing me playing with mine, my only problem is figuring out how to get hold of one of the zune pass prepaid cards - ebay is a rip off (2 sellers each adding $10/month to the actual price - a little too much comission, especially on the 3 and 12 month cards which cost $30 and $120 more than what it costs the seller) and i can't find anywhere legit looking to get me a 3 month card  Does anyone know where i would be able to get my hands on a legit one? (preferably somewhere which can email the code instead of posting the card, as well as taking paypal).

**edit**

here is a good guide to using the zune with some tips on how to operate it missed by the manual (like requesting a song to repeat without changing to other songs in the playlist until you tell it to move on by holding down on the repeat button for a few seconds):

power user's guide to the zune HD

I also found some perfect software for converting avi and non-compatible video/audio files to be able to be played on the zune - this is freeware so is legal. The only file it doesn't cover is mkv unfortunately, i'll post some more info when i decide which of the mkv to avi converters i've got is the best to use for the zune.

convert videos to supported zune hd file formats

convert audio to supported file types (is in same product family as above linked software)

Both of the above support batch processing of multiple files at once and converted in a pretty decent time, the video is multi-core supportive but doesn't use more than ~50% system resources i believe.

**edit 2**

I just noticed that when on the home screen there is a 3d effect as things "further away" from what is in the foreground - i.e. pins if you have the normal list in focus - move around when you tilt the device (linked to the accelerometer) - this gives a cool 3d effect on the interface. I've not noticed it mentioned in any reviews yet, and i know it's not important but i love how you keep noticing little things on the device even after playing with it non-stop for hours.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, that's what i'm thinking also. It feels like a Apple fanboyism that is just their own way of trying to think of it as being "bad"

I'm almost convince that I'll grab a 16gb.. It's a real big toss up since I really want to grab a Ps3 now.. Price made me go that route.. Plus I can use it a lot more then I could my xbox.. lol 

But, I haven't convince my parents on the Zune.. their Apple people.. thinking that Itunes is the best out there.. Even if I streamed music I just downloaded for the 15 bucks.. 200 songs just for that.. lol..


OT: Human Error, Gotta go into Anime Nation. Blood + game..


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 25, 2009)

PICS!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good! 

I use to have the older version of that Sony Eric Walkman phone.. Loved that thing.. Till My ex fiance broke it because she kept on swiveling it around! lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 25, 2009)

how do u stop music playback on a regular zune?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 25, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how do u stop music playback on a regular zune?



Press play. You can only pause it, the only way to truely shut off music is to restart the Zune (Down and play).


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Double D.. is it me, or if you go to Zune org. you don't get blue anymore? but black? 32gb.. I see it in 16gb form
> 
> 
> 
> but the etching does look nice..



You're absolutely right. OK now I'm definitely waiting for the 64 GB Atomic. Meanwhile I think I'm getting a nice fatty microSDHC card for my phone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You're absolutely right. OK now I'm definitely waiting for the 64 GB Atomic. Meanwhile I think I'm getting a nice fatty microSDHC card for my phone.



Well went to best buy at 11, when they opened.. their sold out.. Two was left and two guys grabbed it before me since I went to see about computer mice.. Wanted wireless. 


So, I guess I'll be waiting.. it says that it's going to be about 3 weeks to get one from Zune Org.. Well the email said so.. Dang it. Should of pre-ordered.. lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeez. They're really pushing the lack of supply. I think you would get one a little sooner than 3 weeks though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

well bestbuy.com now has it at ships from warehouse in 1 business day. lol.. right after I spend the 138 on the Mamba pos... lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

here you go Double D. Looks like your Atomic Zune is at ebay right now. To bad it's only 32gb

Wow, did that price on that zune sky rocket since they showed it on Engadget!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 27, 2009)

I seen. I don't really like it now that I've seen the back =\

You got a Razer Mamba? Why a POS? I might try to snag a Deathadder v2


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I seen. I don't really like it now that I've seen the back =\
> 
> You got a Razer Mamba? Why a POS? I might try to snag a Deathadder v2



well it would of been a great "wireless" mouse if the docking station wasn't its wireless hub... imo.

the cooler master sent comes out mid oct... you might like it a little more.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm over weights. I went from an MX510 to an MX518, G5, G9, and now I've got a Deathadder, and I love it. I love the way it fits in my hand. The few things I miss from my Logitech mice are the hyperscroll wheel and on the fly sensitivity adjustments. 

Why doesn't that location of wireless hub work? It sounds like the best place to put it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm over weights. I went from an MX510 to an MX518, G5, G9, and now I've got a Deathadder, and I love it. I love the way it fits in my hand. The few things I miss from my Logitech mice are the hyperscroll wheel and on the fly sensitivity adjustments.
> 
> Why doesn't that location of wireless hub work? It sounds like the best place to put it.



For what I was thinking of "wireless" I was thinking of a Wireless adapter that would just transmit for the mouse.. Not a hub that you have to use  with the cable that they supply to "charge/wired" the mouse with.. 

Don't get me wrong. The stuff looks great... But to me, it doesn't feel "wireless" if you have to still have something cored up, to just send out the signal... 


Yeah, I have had only the G5, It was a great mouse, just that it was getting old... lol.. plus I needed to get something so it wouldn't dig anymore into my mouse pad, or parents desk... lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm lookin' for a new laptop mouse myself. But let's get this back on the discussion of Zunes.

*What are your favorite podcasts!?!?!?*

I enjoy watching the G4TV reviews and all of the video game preview videos. I'm not big on satirical news, though.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone here had the ZuneHD lockup ect..?  What glitches are being noticed?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm lookin' for a new laptop mouse myself. But let's get this back on the discussion of Zunes.
> 
> *What are your favorite podcasts!?!?!?*
> 
> I enjoy watching the G4TV reviews and all of the video game preview videos. I'm not big on satirical news, though.



I listen to the Anime pod casts.. Anime Pulse... I'm not a fan of the video since I listen to everything at work, so I don't dl the Video stuff.. Even if I stream it computer wise..


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Has anyone here had the ZuneHD lockup ect..?  What glitches are being noticed?



My roommate hasn't had a problem. He's even installed custom stuff like that multitouch drawing/writing program that some guy developed.


----------



## human_error (Sep 29, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Has anyone here had the ZuneHD lockup ect..?  What glitches are being noticed?



Had it lockup once as mentioned in a previous post, also had the screen fail to turn on when trying to change volume needing a restart but those are the only two things and have happened once each. These are software issues easily fixed with a firmware patch down the line so i'm not worried (compared to the problems i get with phones and other *cough* mp3 players these are still above average for quality on release firmware).


----------



## Hale88 (Oct 1, 2009)

First of all, the Zune's Wireless is def. needs some work. It cannot connect to my school Network. I have tried many many times but it's not working. The ipod touch, laptop and other devices that I own can. Second, The Wireless sync is never work after I updated the firmware for the zune. Finally, Zune needs to be bigger and larger screen so I can browser the web easier. (Well you throw in Bluetooth features if you like)

Here is my review:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100927404&mpage=1&key=�


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, after looking over the full OS... Ima wait till November when alot of the other Apps are due out.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 2, 2009)

Im ACTIVE AGAIN... ZuneHD 32GB.  Buying it from Hale. ;-p


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 2, 2009)

new zune update, ROCKS, love the interface. *flails violently around the room on fire.... IM FINE SHUTU P!


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 7, 2009)

*Jizz Jizz* ZuneHD's screen = AMAZING......*jizz*


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2009)

It really is  How do you like the device overall?


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 7, 2009)

Screen- 10/10, OLED has impressed me so much... I am going go OLED for my next desktop monitor...
OS Feel... smooth... a we bit laggy when doing other things.  I think it will get better as MS improves it.   The Apps I wrote for it are compatible, and have been sent to MS for approval.
I can't enjoy it to its full potential however due to my right ear being... "severely damaged" by me being sick the past week... all the coughing caused it to rupture... :-|

Left ear says tho- A+, needs more Bass, but will wait to give a definitive full featured answer when I am able to talk with the right ear, but right now he is out sick.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2009)

Wanna send the apps my way? My roommate would love to test them for you, I'm sure.

Ouch about your ear man. Remember it's got the Equalizer now, so if you want more bass, put it on Pop or something


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Wanna send the apps my way? My roommate would love to test them for you, I'm sure.
> 
> Ouch about your ear man. Remember it's got the Equalizer now, so if you want more bass, put it on Pop or something



Oh, I can still hear out of the ear just fine, it didn't rupture the film... it ruptured out the side, I just don't wanna use it the ear unless I got to.
The Apps won't install unless I get a PIN from MS for it.  If they are rejected, it won't happen and I will has sad.  :-(


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wee....
So far, I have good things to say about the ZuneHD and some bad things....
To start off-
Radio Reception = AMAZING.  I can pick up stations that my Zen X-Fi couldn't even scratch...
Screen- Once again, amazing.
Sound Quality- Big iffy here... everything is clear, and it would appear that my ears love the sound. More balanced, the bass issue was solved after some tweaking with a hidden... Zune Team, if you see this, why did you hide it? Is it gonna be unveiled later or something? Seems to work for me.
--
DOWNSIDES-
Screen "refresh rate slide"... Sad thing is- Most OLEDs have them unless they are a full duty cycle OLED. Warm em' up is all I can say. Solved my ZuneHD's flicker...
EMI issues- Extremely sensitive to EMI.  Namely the RF Chipset.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there an eq on the regular 4gb zune?


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Is there an eq on the regular 4gb zune?


No.
Oh, DD hasn't updated my stats...
I have the ZuneHD 32GB Plat.  ;-p


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I lost my 120 GB Gears of War 2 Zune that Chelsea gave me for Christmas. Fuck me. Now I'm either spending $50ish on a 16 GB microSDHC card for my phone, or getting a Zune HD.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 18, 2009)

hmm... 

Windows CE is really clean... ATI was nice enough to supply drivers (aren't very good, but gets me full OpenGL 3.1 support on the HD4850 with Windows CE)

Microsoft should alter the display driver model and make it modular... it isn't modular in Windows CE... :-|

Whoever is on the software team at Zune needs to be thanked, writing drivers for this stuff is hard work on a relatively simple OS.  Great job guys.

I have noticed some issues with the player that need to be noted- (yes, more issues)
*Screen tends to "hang". It will be playing music just fine but when I hit the home button the screen takes 5-6 seconds to turn on. (The actual OLED, the Digitizer turns on right off the bat, the OLED has a delay).
*Lockups while listening to the radio
*Battery Life while listening to the radio = CRAP... 2 1/2 to 3hrs tops on a FULL charge.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, some issues I have solved after re-working the OS a bit...
*Battery Life with Radio is now 9-10 hrs
Thats all.. lol  It turns out, with the radio on, it was pushing the receiver to try and actively pick up an HD station... I added a little line of code in there that puts a new little button on the radio screen that I need to press to turn the HD Receiver back on.
--
Also, browsing Youtube, I found this little video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PBpIok8j64&feature=related


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 2, 2009)

I want a headphone amp


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

For your Zune? I think we reviewed a few here on TPU.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, TPU has reviewed a few. Go to headfi. Go threw the forum and check on pocket dac's. Their should be a few makers that ship international for you. But, I don't know the names so I say best bet is go to the website.. Might even find someone selling one via their FS/FT section. That's where I got my Equations that I modded.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> First of all, the Zune's Wireless is def. needs some work. It cannot connect to my school Network. I have tried many many times but it's not working. The ipod touch, laptop and other devices that I own can. Second, The Wireless sync is never work after I updated the firmware for the zune. Finally, Zune needs to be bigger and larger screen so I can browser the web easier. (Well you throw in Bluetooth features if you like)
> 
> Here is my review:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100927404&mpage=1&key=�



Yeah, there is a huge thread about wireless connection issues here:
http://forums.zune.net/0/19/532859/ShowPost.aspx#532859

It does not support enterprise networks, which the vast majority of colleges use (including mine). I'm really hoping they fix this, as one of the reasons I bought the ZuneHD was so that I could easily check email on it while on campus.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

My roommate's Zune HD works on our school's network. By Enterprise Network, do you mean one with a login and such, or is it something totally different? We have to log in just like hotels, etc.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My roommate's Zune HD works on our school's network. By Enterprise Network, do you mean one with a login and such, or is it something totally different? We have to log in just like hotels, etc.



its the type of encryption, I believe it uses a certificate that has to be stored on the device.

Since this is not supported by the zunehd, it will just say "this page cannot load" before you can get to the login/agreement page.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Poo. Well that sucks. They do need to address that.


----------



## Viceroy (Nov 5, 2009)

Just got a Zune HD the other day and am trying to figure out a way to allow me to manually add my files to it like you would a flash or external hard drive. I don't like it renaming my tracks or partitioning them in folders I didn't want (I tried to add a compilation album and it gave each track its own folder -.-), or going through all that other nonsense rigamaroll.

I tried doing a few registry edits but it didn't change anything. I'm feeling kinda dicked I paid this much money for the "latest and greatest" technology only to find out it's got the same problems Itunes 1.0 did 6 years ago.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

Viceroy said:


> Just got a Zune HD the other day and am trying to figure out a way to allow me to manually add my files to it like you would a flash or external hard drive. I don't like it renaming my tracks or partitioning them in folders I didn't want (I tried to add a compilation album and it gave each track its own folder -.-), or going through all that other nonsense rigamaroll.
> 
> I tried doing a few registry edits but it didn't change anything. I'm feeling kinda dicked I paid this much money for the "latest and greatest" technology only to find out it's got the same problems Itunes 1.0 did 6 years ago.



There is one advantage to syncing through the Zune software, which is the computer (which is much faster) indexes the media, which means you can browse all your stuff right away on the Zune.

My Sandisk Sansa e250 (which was great for its time) had a manual transfer mode which was nice, but the catalog updates took up to 5 minutes sometimes,  which was not nice.

I do think it would be good for them to leave the choice up to the user, but maybe they didn't want to have to build in that capability.


----------



## Viceroy (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't get wireless sync to work. I configure and connect with the Zune software, then I go to the Zune itself and go settings > wireless and ensure it is connected to the network, which it is, then hit sync. It goes through the motions until it says that the sync was successful, but then I check to see if it actually added anything to the player and it didn't.

How do I fix this?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

I says it was successful, but nothing changes? Weirdness. I would try reconfiguring all of the wireless sync settings to make sure everything's good to go there.


----------



## Viceroy (Nov 5, 2009)

Zune > Settings > Device > Wireless Sync

"To configure wireless sync, connect your zune with your sync cable"

Oh I get it, so it's *wireless* but you DO have to use _*cables*_


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Basically, they didn't build the wireless sync configuration into the device. You have to configure it wired, then you can sync wirelessly.

FYI, wireless sync is best used for when you're updating a few podcasts or syncing a new album or two. It will be faster wired.


----------



## Viceroy (Nov 5, 2009)

But I already did this. I'm looking at it and it says "Your Zune is set up to use wireless sync" and shows my network.

Is there some way my firewall or some crap could be interfering?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Is it a software or hardware firewall?

You should make sure all of the Zune services are allowed full access past it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

update: New firmware

http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/07/zune-hd-v4-3-firmware-out-now-fixes-playcount-bug-adds-lots-of/

Enjoy ZuneHDer's


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

Roommate says it's a lot better


----------



## niko084 (Nov 8, 2009)

Device: Zune 30
Zune Pass: none
Zune Tag: Niko084
Favorite Album: Armin Van Buuren - "Imagine" *currently*

Got a sweet deal on it and wanted something with some more punch to overcome the wind noise in my helmet, still need an amp.


----------



## department76 (Nov 10, 2009)

oh ya, got a zune pass last month.  i love it.


side note - any ideas why my zune card isn't showing my activity?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 10, 2009)

My ZuneHD is actually doin pretty good... (tnx again Hale88, I shouldn't need your invoice for a warranty as this ZuneHD is under warranty till November 29th, 2011 through the serial #)

Anyway, 4.3 is aight..
Minor improvements in the radio UI, looks to be more stable also... looking forward to the new upcoming apps.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

So what's the verdict for me? Blue or Red?

Go off of these colors. Nevermind the designs. Don't really like any that are offered:





































_Images shamelessly borrowed from Cnet _


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2009)

last


----------



## human_error (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay the new 3D games are now available!

The new games/apps list is:
-Vans SK8: Pool service
-PGR: Ferrari edition
-Audiosurf tilt
-Lucky lanes bowling
-Checkers
-Piano

There are also updates to:
-Chess
-Goo splat

All are free 

Downloading them all now...


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 11, 2009)

human_error said:


> Yay the new 3D games are now available!
> 
> The new games/apps list is:
> -Vans SK8: Pool service
> ...



holy ^&^(!

Thanks for the heads up this just improved my so far crappy day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

man, now I'm thinking of grabbing a zune hd.. grrrr... lol


Double D... Blue!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> man, now I'm thinking of grabbing a zune hd.. grrrr... lol
> 
> 
> Double D... Blue!



If you are on a college campus, wait for WPA enterprise support.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> If you are on a college campus, wait for WPA enterprise support.



Yeah, I know of the problem with it.. But, no College via "real life" so, no problem with it here.. 

Thanks for the reminder.




Edit:
Well, I did it.. I'm now going to be a Zunehd Owner! Just bought it from newegg. Also got a pair of Sennhiser Ie7's coming... Now.. the next 5-6 days are doubles... So, I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Cure for lost Zune 120 ^


----------



## department76 (Nov 12, 2009)

good choice, i liked the blue best.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

lolz, and I paid $245 for mine... 

My friend at Best Buy said if mine ever died, just bring it to him... (he is the owner of the building and manager of the store) and he would deal with MS and I would just get a new ZuneHD from the store... weeeee...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Woot, Double D is going to be a ZuneHD owner as well! Now, D, updating the op?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

There should be an "Adopters lead number".

Like as it stands now... it goes
1. Flyordie
2. Cold Storm
3. DanishDevil
4. ???
5. ???

Weeee

Oh and Cold Storm, after you put in all your music ect... reinstall the firmware.  Highly recommended... or put your music on, THEN update to 4.3, although it may already be 4.3 as they can update the firmware through the ZuneHD's wireless while its in the box. Thats why there is always a small charge applied to the battery when you open the box and try to turn on the device.  (oh and so the battery can be tested for its ability to take/hold charge.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Double D has some work to do on the op! lol.. I do have zune pass... lol.. 

Also Double D... does this mean are war on "listenings" are going to start again?! I still haven't plugged in my Zune for the last 2 days.. Lol..

Fly. Thanks for the heads up. I'll go straight to the thread when I get it.. I'm hoping tomorrow.. Over Nighted both the zune and headphones..


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Double D has some work to do on the op! lol.. I do have zune pass... lol..
> 
> Also Double D... does this mean are war on "listenings" are going to start again?! I still haven't plugged in my Zune for the last 2 days.. Lol..
> 
> Fly. Thanks for the heads up. I'll go straight to the thread when I get it.. I'm hoping tomorrow.. Over Nighted both the zune and headphones..



I will be ordering some stuff from Newegg myself on the 14th...  Blu-Ray drive, and another HD5770 for a rig downstairs...

Maybe by the middle of December, I will have the $$ to buy another HD5870 and a new PSU... and try HD5870 Crossfire... I already have 2x HD5770s and 1x HD5870... so idk... maybe I should just sell the HD5870... :-(


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I will be ordering some stuff from Newegg myself on the 14th...  Blu-Ray drive, and another HD5770 for a rig downstairs...
> 
> Maybe by the middle of December, I will have the $$ to buy another HD5870 and a new PSU... and try HD5870 Crossfire... I already have 2x HD5770s and 1x HD5870... so idk... maybe I should just sell the HD5870... :-(



I'm just hoping that I ordered in time (4:30pm est) for them to ship it today. If not... Tomorrow it will be shipped for Friday..

I know my headphones will be here.. Gotta Love Amazon in them telling you the shipping cut off times for same day... If it's given from seller..


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm just hoping that I ordered in time (4:30pm est) for them to ship it today. If not... Tomorrow it will be shipped for Friday..
> 
> I know my headphones will be here.. Gotta Love Amazon in them telling you the shipping cut off times for same day... If it's given from seller..



May want to order a screen protector for it also.  It will add support to the Glass screen allowing it to take slightly harder blows w/o cracking ect.. I have a screen protector on it (Hale88 applied it VERY WELL, NO AIRBUBBLES, AMAZING HALE!!!) and I also have it in a DLO ActionJacket.  Keeps it verrry secure.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> May want to order a screen protector for it also.  It will add support to the Glass screen allowing it to take slightly harder blows w/o cracking ect.. I have a screen protector on it (Hale88 applied it VERY WELL, NO AIRBUBBLES, AMAZING HALE!!!) and I also have it in a DLO ActionJacket.  Keeps it verrry secure.



I'll have to look into all that.. I know I'll probably need something like that since I'm cooking while using it.. Well, now it's mostly office.. but I've dropped my 30g one so many times...


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to look into all that.. I know I'll probably need something like that since I'm cooking while using it.. Well, now it's mostly office.. but I've dropped my 30g one so many times...



Wonder how long till manufacturers begin putting G-Sticks into their products to test for drops...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Wonder how long till manufacturers begin putting G-Sticks into their products to test for drops...



lol.. I've had it drop for the strange reasons.. But, got some good news.. Amazon just emailed me saying it has shipped.. the phones... Now, I just gotta wait for Newegg.. lol..


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

NEW ZUNEHD APPS ARE OUT!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Phew. OP updated.

And you got beat about 10 posts back


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, double D... you still didn't put that I have zune pass... 

yeah, like your going to beat me! I got a job that just allows me to listen to music all day long. Now, I just need a docking station, radio, so I can listen to it in the back office!

Bad part... I forgot to clear out my Zune pass last month to delete the computer when I reformatted... So, now I gotta wait till the 21st since I re formatted twice in two weeks.. 

Also.. Zune will be here tomorrow  and I get the headphones tonight  

I was wanting the Zunehd tonight, that way I can get it all done... Tomorrows a 16h day... Won't be wanting to do anything after that!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

I could have sworn I put that on there already


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I could have sworn I put that on there already



You did now!

How long till you get your ZuneHD? I remember 3 weeks after it came out, it was a 2-3w wait for it to even ship from Zuneorg. That's why I didn't buy till now.. And I still got a Plat version... Lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Word on the net is about 7 business days.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Word on the net is about 7 business days.



Nice. Then you can give a great review of it for the OP!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe after the semester's over


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Maybe after the semester's over



no!!!!

Man, I just woke up from a hour nap after getting home from work.. Why I take the nap? Thanks to my Sennheiser Ie7's!  

There has only been two pair of headphones in my life to which after putting them on I just wanted to listen to music while falling to sleep. My Equations, in which I have modded for best sound (it's added $75 bucks to the sell price), and now these Sennheiser's.. They fit prefect in my ears, after much testing with all numbs. I have to say. I'm so glad I was able to find them for the price I did!


----------



## human_error (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm i must have forgotten to mention my zunepass info in here - human err0r is my id and i've got a launch plat 32gb zhd  (no pass though - i'm in the UK and CBA to get the pass setup).

you'll now all see my god-awful taste in music 

**edit**

and here is my social link  http://social.zune.net/member/human+err0r


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

human_error said:


> hmm i must have forgotten to mention my zunepass info in here - human err0r is my id and i've got a launch plat 32gb zhd  (no pass though - i'm in the UK and CBA to get the pass setup).
> 
> you'll now all see my god-awful taste in music



 don't say that man.. To most people... My taste in music is the worst!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2009)

Me included! 

human_error, you're added.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Me included!
> 
> human_error, you're added.



Hey, your the one saying my taste is the worst! 


I give you

















Man... made me happy!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, your the one saying my taste is the worst!
> 
> 
> I give you
> ...



I feel sorry for you Cold, cause you spent all that $$ on a pair of earbuds when the same driver in that is used in the SkullCandy TiTans... LAFF


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I feel sorry for you Cold, cause you spent all that $$ on a pair of earbuds when the same driver in that is used in the SkullCandy TiTans... LAFF



had a pair and in a hour of the freezer.. boom. I spent 3h yesterday in the sub zero freezer and had no problems what so ever... I've been threw about a dozen 50-80 pairs of head phones.. So far the only ones that could handle my rumps in the freezer is a pair of Sony "workout" ones and the JVC ones..

Plus, they may be the most expensive pair of "ear" ones I bought... But, due to Gift cards via "work" they wheren't near, and I repeat near, the $299 mark.. throw $200


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

IT's HERE!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> IT's HERE!!!!



No, it isn't! pictures prove it all!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll post 'em when I get a sec, good grief. Keep it in your pants


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll post 'em when I get a sec, good grief. Keep it in your pants



Hell no! That's what got me a stalker!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

No flash:











With flash:











The color is much closer in real life to the "no flash" pictures. It's MUCH darker than on the web site. The color is actually called "Sapphire Blue."


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 120gb red zune. I don't have a zune pass but will get one soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

We want pics of the red one!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> We want pics of the red one!



your wish shall be granted in about an hour

EDIT:sorry guys i can't find the cable for my cam  i will upload pics of it when i find it


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, that makes me wish I grabbed it even more!! I love a darker blue zune!! Really love it!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

If they release a 64 GB, I'll sell it to you 

I really do love it. Unless you're in bright light, from the front, it looks black, but the blue on the back is gorgeous. I thought I liked black brushed alum  My roommate with the Platinum 32 GB is jealous.

They also integrated the Zune's color into the software, so when I plug in my Zune, it shows up as blue, and all the text on that page is blue, as well as the storage fill meter, and the background. I'll post some screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

You better man! You best!

Sounds good the way they incorporated the color of the system into the whole thing..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 25, 2009)

My zune died


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

here are some shitty pics of my 120gb zune. Wish i would have got the Zune HD now


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 25, 2009)

Pretty red 



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> My zune died



Sorry to hear that


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 26, 2009)

Im on a big losing streak


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 26, 2009)

30GB model on sale at the egg for $90 shipped... comes with a free zune car pack too I think.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

My Zune HD just synced itself. I plugged it into its dock (A/C outlet) and turned my computer on. Wireless was off, and the Zune software was not running.

It must have turned on the wireless, connected to the network, saw my computer, started the Zune software, and started syncing all on its own


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 28, 2009)

sold out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855604031&Tpk=zune 30 gb


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 17, 2009)

Twitter for ZuneHD is out.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 29, 2009)

Bought my wife a Zune 4GB for christmas.  So I guess I can join this thread too.

Having trouble syncing the Zune wirelessly, do I need to plug the zune into the dock?  Does the software need to be running on my desktop?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

For the first time syncing wirelessly, you have to have it plugged in and do a certain code into the Zune. After that, you can sync via wifi. But, first time it has to be done code..


As for the software being on.. I've only set up my Zunehd for it.. That's it..


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 31, 2009)

I has sad.  My ZuneHD just up and "reset" on me... erased all meh content while I was listening to it... resync'n it all now... eesh it takes a long time to sync 22GB.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, that's some crazy stuff! Can't believe it happened to ya.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 2, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> I has sad.  My ZuneHD just up and "reset" on me... erased all meh content while I was listening to it... resync'n it all now... eesh it takes a long time to sync 22GB.



I've had my Zune HD reset while using twitter, but I haven't lost content. The twitter client just seems to be unstable.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2010)

First Gen Zune 30GB reporting in. No issues other than the Zune software shredding up my beautiful tags.

The Zune has lived up to the reputation of all the other Microsoft hardware products I've owned. I've dropped it a million times, I leave it on the charger playing music for days on end, listen to music for the full 12-14 hours of battery life I can get out of it.. It's only locked up once and crashed a handful of times. Very proud of my little Zune.

A friend of mine also has/had a first gen Zune. He threw his 40-some pound military backpack in the back of someone's truck, went for a bit of off-road fun, smashed his screen pretty good. He occasionally uses it to hook up to his Xbox 360.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> For the first time syncing wirelessly, you have to have it plugged in and do a certain code into the Zune. After that, you can sync via wifi. But, first time it has to be done code..
> 
> 
> As for the software being on.. I've only set up my Zunehd for it.. That's it..



This morning I plugged into the dock and opened up sync - voila it logged into my network, which I setup previously, found my PC which has Zune and synced all the music files.  Now my wife is happy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

suraswami said:


> This morning I plugged into the dock and opened up sync - voila it logged into my network, which I setup previously, found my PC which has Zune and synced all the music files.  Now my wife is happy




Sweetness! Glad that the wife is happy!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Bought my wife a Zune 4GB for christmas.  So I guess I can join this thread too.
> 
> Having trouble syncing the Zune wirelessly, do I need to plug the zune into the dock?  Does the software need to be running on my desktop?



Hey suraswami. I can add you (your wife) to the OP if you like. I just need this info:

Become a Member

If you would like to become a member of the TPU Zune Social, please post your Zune Tag, which Zune(s) you own (and their color), if you have a Zune Pass, and your real name if you like. We would also love to know your MP3 player history, and why you ended up with a Zune!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 5, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey suraswami. I can add you (your wife) to the OP if you like. I just need this info:
> 
> Become a Member
> 
> If you would like to become a member of the TPU Zune Social, please post your Zune Tag, which Zune(s) you own (and their color), if you have a Zune Pass, and your real name if you like. We would also love to know your MP3 player history, and why you ended up with a Zune!



I will when I get hold of that Zune and the machine its connected to , she gave me the crap ipod


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 6, 2010)

Uh oh! I guess you can call it a CraiPod.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay my Zune tag is thatguyuknowzz ( feel free to befriend me! ). I own a 16 GB Zune HD and have a Zune pass, and I love it, this is my first MP3 player that I have actually liked. I've owned ( in no real order ) a Creative Zen, Creative Zen 2, Archos 12 GB, Sandisk Sansa Fuze 8 GB, an iPod 3rd Gen 30 GB, an iPod Nano 2nd Gen 4GB, iPod Touch 8 GB 1st Gen, iPod 32 GB 2nd Gen, Zune 30 GB, and now 16 GB Zune HD.

Honestly all of them had some features I liked, but a lot of features I didn't like, with apple it was well the fact it was an apple. With Sandisk, the screen was too small the FM tuner was lame, and the capacity was too small. With creative, the interface and software was well.... crap. With Archos the battery life was too short, and the player was tooo big! And with my original Zune, it weighed more than a baby!

The Zune HD has been the perfect fit for me. I love the size the weight, the battery life, and the quality of the screen is amazing! The software works, and the conversions to MP4 is a nice feature. I love everything about it! My only 2 things I would change about it, is I want a bigger screen, and a way to copy and paste. I travel a lot, and sometimes typing in the secure network passwords is a PITA, also blue tooth support would be nice, cords piss me off! But for a first gen device this is as close to perfect as I have found, and it can only get better!

Anyway, nice to meet yall!


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 20, 2010)

lol, Just looked at my playcount... when I ditched my Zune 4GB... I had like 4,800 plays... Now look at it. 14,820 Plays.   Does that say something on how much I use my PMPs?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone purchased either of the FM transmiters available for the Zune ?

There is the Microsoft Zune Premium Car Pack v4 and the Microsoft Zune Car Pack v2.

I recently purchased Microsoft Zune Car Pack v2 and I love it, it fits perfectly in my car, and even though it doesn't say so, it does work with my Zune HD 16gb, it works wonderfully, though I do have some complaints. The transmitter is not exactly powerfull it has to sit near the window on my dash, and it doesn't transmit radio from the zune ( when I set it to do so all I get is quiet static, almost a low hum  ) and the only way to change songs is through the zune, not exactly safe while driving. I would like to know if the Premium Car Pack v4 has the same problems.

Thanks in advance for the input


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RQTI8M/?tag=tec06d-20

my battery died 


edit: i just realized the guy broke the case opening .. time for a new zune and im broke *sigh*

dos edit: picking up a next 4gb recert, on for me and one for teh g/f, itll come with car pack v2


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 22, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RQTI8M/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> my battery died
> 
> ...



It sucks that your battery died.

I  my car pack v2, but I have to warn you, it will have to sit on your dash, the range is rather limited, and unless you live in a rural area, you may have to switch broadcast channels too. I have to change the broadcasting channel 3 times on the way to work, but I have a rather long commute, 65 miles one way.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 22, 2010)

I see the recert with car pack v2 leather case and zune for 60 dollars .. ill bite


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I was hoping Zune Team would implement a way to download 720p of the movies we OWN/bought on Blu-Ray/DVD but no go.  So, I am stuck with torrenting.  MPIAA better not get mad at me for this since I own the movie I am torrenting. (The Hurt Locker in 720p) I own it on Blu-Ray (1080p).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brandonwh64

Device: Zune 120Gb
Zune Pass: brandonwh64@hotmail.com
Favorite Album: Killswitch Engage - Self Entitled Album 2009

Heres the story! 

bought a Ipod from a guy in my platoon for 40$ and when we deployed to iraq, one of my other buddies bought a zune 30GB. Well he hated it for some reason due to him always owning a ipod so he asks me to trade and i did. After about a week of the zune I was hooked! Then once we got back from the deployment it was in my car in northern NY when we got 8ft of snow. It feel down into the floor board and my wife stepped on it with her snowy wet feet. After i found it and tried to get it to work she went and bought me the 120GB version and i have had it ever since.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Feb 2, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Well, I was hoping Zune Team would implement a way to download 720p of the movies we OWN/bought on Blu-Ray/DVD but no go.  So, I am stuck with torrenting.  MPIAA better not get mad at me for this since I own the movie I am torrenting. (The Hurt Locker in 720p) I own it on Blu-Ray (1080p).



Can't see why they would let you download it at their expense when they got none of the profits from the sale of the movie...

Also, when you torrent you are hosting the file, so it doesn't matter than you own it, you are distributing it to people who don't.

Almost every lawsuit on copyright infringement is based on this (distribution).

Not saying it is fair, just saying that is how it works.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2010)

buying a nother 4 gb mid feb


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 2, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Can't see why they would let you download it at their expense when they got none of the profits from the sale of the movie...
> 
> Also, when you torrent you are hosting the file, so it doesn't matter than you own it, you are distributing it to people who don't.
> 
> ...



Upload = 0Kb/s.  Sorry, but if its legal(for me), I don't upload.
If they sue me on the fact that I downloaded it, I will counter sue. Its just that simple.  I won't be bullied by a egotistic company who screws over artists every chance they get.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2010)

whoooopa.

I got me a black Zune HD. Charging it up to play around with it first of, love the look and feel of it though.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 2, 2010)

ZuneHD Facebook App is LIVE.   Download it NAOOW.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 2, 2010)

I AM I AM I AM!  hehe


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I AM I AM I AM!  hehe



Im a little bummed. They removed alot of stuff from the BETA-R version.  :-\  At least it is smooth for the most part.


----------



## bbu654 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Windows Server 2008 x64 and Zune?*

Hello 
   I would like to install zune 4.0 on my Windows Server 2008 x64 Datacenter machine!
Any one try this?
Thanks in advance


{machine=
Windows Server 2008 x64, intel 920, 12Gb ddr3, 128GB SSD(+6TB), ega gtx275+ 8500
}


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2010)

bbu654 said:


> Hello
> I would like to install zune 4.0 on my Windows Server 2008 x64 Datacenter machine!
> Any one try this?
> Thanks in advance
> ...




Should work, just download the x64 install package for it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2010)

i would love to join! I  my ZUNE 30gb Black, no zune pass! I also hate zune software but love their MP3 player. i have had it sense 2006
reason for me hateing the zune software it use way to much of the cpu and sadly the gpu

EDIT: whooops  ZUNE tag is   Narthes  that is also my xbox live name


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i would love to join! I  my ZUNE 30gb Black, no zune pass! I also hate zune software but love their MP3 player. i have had it sense 2006
> reason for me hateing the zune software it use way to much of the cpu and sadly the gpu
> 
> EDIT: whooops  ZUNE tag is   Narthes  that is also my xbox live name



I too hate the software but i haven't ever had a problem with it using too much CPU or GPU


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2010)

when im not using zune my gpu idles at 38c and cpu idles around 28c


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

here is my temps with zune





Without zune


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh i think i found the reason it was set on premium


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

mine is also on premium


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2010)

hmm strange i wounder why mine get's so much load when it should not


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe difference between ATI and Nvidia


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2010)

Delta, you've been added. Sorry for the long wait! And welcome!


----------



## human_error (Mar 29, 2010)

64GB zune HDs are imminently being released 

dirty as i feel linking engadget here is the source


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 29, 2010)

sweet i could use 64gb!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

were do you go for zune social?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 29, 2010)

Zune HD 64's feel like a slap in the face since they won't be compatible with WP7S apps and the release of the HD2 is imminent (probably by the end of this year).

In your Zune software, hit Social at the top.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

The Hd2 should be coming out within the next few months. Microsoft said it was all right for it to come out with the Win7 version. So, it'll be the first rolled out.

I'm so drawn on what to get... I really love the factor of Win7/zune phone... But, I want a android..  the thoughts going threw my head... oh, look... a short shirt...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 29, 2010)

I've currently got an HTC Touch Pro 2 (WinMo 6.5) and just bought a Droid Eris for myself used. I plan on selling the Touch Pro 2 and using the Eris until something better than the Nexus One comes out on Verizon, whether that be WP7S or something like the Sprint Evo. I guess I'll hold onto my Zune HD 1 for now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

Zune needs it's own Messenger... I use my zune for web surfing at work due to my onima now wanting to die every few hours.. I can get a new phone in a few months.. just home something newer is out by then
Nexus one...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey  Double D... when you going to catch up with the amount of music you've listen to? Only one other person having more "plays" then me.. lol


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

I haven't been listening to much at all on my Zune. I'm actually *selling my Zune HD*. Whether it was Microsoft or the record companies, some of my favorite music got pulled entirely from the Marketplace, and it straight up vanished on my Zune HD. That combined with me not having my job and my recently acquired HTC Incredible has left me barely using my Zune HD at all. Check my sig if anybody's interested in it!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

Microsoft considers a Zune Pass price drop

Reminder: Want a Zune HD? Buy it from me!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Microsoft considers a Zune Pass price drop
> 
> Reminder: Want a Zune HD? Buy it from me!



lol.. Nice tag.


I saw it on Engadget this morning that they where thinking about taking it down to $10. I think it's for the factor of Kin and Win7 mobile.. A lot more people will be wanting it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

i just got a zune hd black 16gb. I got to say that so far i like it better then the old 120gb zune.(not that my other zune is old only have it ~7months)
I got the HD docking station and the premium earbuds. Not that any of them are needed


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

The Zune premium earbuds are actually quite nice. I got my Zune HD back from Charper, but will be listing it and the other headphones and stuff I sent him soon, but I honestly can't say I missed using it since I'm using my Incredible for music now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate that it doesn't support flash.I almost wish I got an iPod touch.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 19, 2010)

The browser could definitely use some work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2010)

Agreed.it could also use more apps and games.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally it looks like Zune is coming to the UK http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/microsoft/7985041/Microsoft-Zune-Pass-details-leaked.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Been a little while, but there are rumors that suggest that Zune hardware is dead.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Been a little while, but there are rumors that suggest that Zune hardware is dead.



Even Steve has said that they aren't going to develop anymore hardware for it. Just buy a Win7 phone and you'll have the zune software. It sucks in ways. I love my ZuneHD.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep. At least they're still giving support to all of the older devices.


----------

